# spectralizer



## universallp (Oct 17, 2019)

universallp submitted a new resource:

spectralizer - Audio visualizer



> Spectralizer allows you to visualize obs audio sources and mpd audio
> 
> View attachment 48524​
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## vicioatomico (Oct 21, 2019)

Hola, no puedo hacerlo funcionar

Copio la carpeta descargada y la pongo en las carpetas que hay de plugins y nada

Tambien copio y pego los archivos y los pego en ambas carpetas y nada

Luego no veo como activar el plugin y aparecer la ventana de propiedades para configurarlo

Puedes ayudarme ?


----------



## universallp (Oct 21, 2019)

vicioatomico said:


> Hola, no puedo hacerlo funcionar
> 
> Copio la carpeta descargada y la pongo en las carpetas que hay de plugins y nada
> 
> ...


You gotta talk English to me otherwise I can't help you


----------



## jateu (Oct 21, 2019)

I can't seem to get it to work. It doesn't register any of my audio sources. Sometimes it also displays all the bars completely full and doesn't fix itself unless i restart OBS. 

OBS 24.0.3  64bit,  Win 10 and spectralizer 1.0


----------



## universallp (Oct 21, 2019)

jateu said:


> I can't seem to get it to work. It doesn't register any of my audio sources. Sometimes it also displays all the bars completely full and doesn't fix itself unless i restart OBS.
> 
> OBS 24.0.3  64bit,  Win 10 and spectralizer 1.0
> 
> View attachment 48581View attachment 48582


Can you try and set the refresh rate of spectralizer to 60? There seems to be a bug with it currently so please try and see if that works until I put up a fix


----------



## jateu (Oct 21, 2019)

universallp said:


> Can you try and set the refresh rate of spectralizer to 60? There seems to be a bug with it currently so please try and see if that works until I put up a fix



OK it started working, thanks. I'm pretty sure i tried setting it to 60 fps earlier but it didn't start working then. I have been looking for something like this that doesn't involve 3rd party app or player. Keep up the good work.


----------



## universallp (Oct 22, 2019)

universallp updated spectralizer with a new update entry:

Linux version and fixes



> Fixed visualizer not working with frame rates other than 60
> Removed specific fps option
> Added linux version



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## universallp (Oct 22, 2019)

universallp said:


> universallp updated spectralizer with a new update entry:
> 
> Linux version and fixes
> 
> ...


@valentinbraem this version should be stable, if you're still interested in this plugin


----------



## homebro2000 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thank you for this, it is working great! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## valentinbraem (Oct 29, 2019)

Yeeeeeeet! 
I try this tonight :)


----------



## Fire_Punch (Nov 4, 2019)

Does this work for Windows 7?
I cannot find out how to add it to my OBS scene for the LIFE of me.


----------



## universallp (Nov 5, 2019)

Fire_Punch said:


> Does this work for Windows 7?
> I cannot find out how to add it to my OBS scene for the LIFE of me.


Yes it does, did you install it correctly? I need a log to help you


----------



## Trise (Nov 5, 2019)

I can't install it, could you have a step by step guide? 

I copy the files to the directory but in obs it doesn't appear to me 

thanks


----------



## universallp (Nov 5, 2019)

Trise said:


> I can't install it, could you have a step by step guide?
> 
> I copy the files to the directory but in obs it doesn't appear to me
> 
> thanks


There's a step by step guide in the op, if you followed it I need a obs studio log to help identify the issue


----------



## I3ordo (Nov 6, 2019)

one complaint, 

the log files are crowded with this message, maybe not that necessary?

```
21:59:25.716: [spectralizer] No input; sleeping for 250 ms.
21:59:25.999: [spectralizer] No input; sleeping for 250 ms.
21:59:26.283: [spectralizer] No input; sleeping for 250 ms.
21:59:26.566: [spectralizer] No input; sleeping for 250 ms.
21:59:26.849: [spectralizer] No input; sleeping for 250 ms.
21:59:37.972: Last log entry repeated for 39 more lines
```


----------



## universallp (Nov 6, 2019)

I3ordo said:


> one complaint,
> 
> the log files are crowded with this message, maybe not that necessary?
> 
> ...


Yeah that's annoying, I'll remove it


----------



## 1okisan (Nov 8, 2019)

How can I make the visualizer work simultaneously on both Audio and Microphone? If there is no such possibility, can add it, I will be very grateful!


----------



## universallp (Nov 8, 2019)

1okisan said:


> How can I make the visualizer work simultaneously on both Audio and Microphone? If there is no such possibility, can add it, I will be very grateful!


You can't, you could do it by merging the audio via other means and then routing it into obs, but I don't intend on adding that myself


----------



## 1okisan (Nov 8, 2019)

universallp said:


> You can't, you could do it by merging the audio via other means and then routing it into obs, but I don't intend on adding that myself


 Oh sorry but thanks for the answer.


----------



## heckol (Nov 8, 2019)

vicioatomico said:


> Hola, no puedo hacerlo funcionar
> 
> Copio la carpeta descargada y la pongo en las carpetas que hay de plugins y nada
> 
> ...



hola, ya revisaste el problema?
básicamente es hacer lo siguiente:
descomprimes el archivo descargado  "spectralizer.v1.1.win32.64.zip"
copias las dos carpetas (data , obs-plugins) que aparecen dentro de la carpeta plugin a la ruta de instalación de OBS ( usualmente C:\Program Files\obs-studio)..
fíjate que en esa ruta ya aparecen las carpetas data y obs-plugins..
El plugin aparecerá en el panel fuentes como "audio visualizer"


----------



## obsgyn (Nov 12, 2019)

I feel like an idiot for asking, but . . where exactly do I access this, once it is installed? I've been using OBS for years as well as numerous plugins, but for some reason I can't seem to find out where these settings or the source or whatever I need to activate it is hiding...?


----------



## universallp (Nov 12, 2019)

obsgyn said:


> I feel like an idiot for asking, but . . where exactly do I access this, once it is installed? I've been using OBS for years as well as numerous plugins, but for some reason I can't seem to find out where these settings or the source or whatever I need to activate it is hiding...?


If you installed it correctly it should show up with all the other sources. If it doesn't I need a full log to help you


----------



## Fire_Punch (Nov 15, 2019)

universallp said:


> Yes it does, did you install it correctly? I need a log to help you



I followed your instructions and also tried making it's own folder within my obs-plugins folder as well as pasting in the contents into the corresponding folders that already existed in OBS. Nothing showing up under Tools when I launch.


----------



## universallp (Nov 15, 2019)

Fire_Punch said:


> I followed your instructions and also tried making it's own folder within my obs-plugins folder as well as pasting in the contents into the corresponding folders that already existed in OBS. Nothing showing up under Tools when I launch.


The log doesn't contain any trace of an attempt to load the plugin which leads me to believe, that you didn't install it correctly. Also this plugin does not add anything to the Tools menu so obviously there won't be anything there.


----------



## Fire_Punch (Nov 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> The log doesn't contain any trace of an attempt to load the plugin which leads me to believe, that you didn't install it correctly. Also this plugin does not add anything to the Tools menu so obviously there won't be anything there.


This should be the same but I found and successfully added the source into OBS instead of looking for it in tools like a dummy. No changes to where the files were located.


----------



## universallp (Nov 16, 2019)

Fire_Punch said:


> This should be the same but I found and successfully added the source into OBS instead of looking for it in tools like a dummy. No changes to where the files were located.


Hmm yeah apparently I overlooked something. It says 'spectralizer.dll' in both. Well you still didn't install the language files correctly though as it says that they're missing


----------



## 45rpm (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks, love this plug-in and also the Scrab plugin. Not sure if this is the problem others are having with getting it to work, but it tripped me up at first so sharing in case it is! The ReadMe file states for Windows users the installation process is:

_1. Extract the archive
2. Move the folder obs-plugins and data into your obs installation directory_

It really IS that simple, but a not-very-techy streamer, keen to not mess things up, might over-complicate it because when you go to the obs-studio folder (usually C:drive Program files: obs-studio) you find that folders called obs-plugins and data already exist (alongside the bin folder). 

Don't worry, you're in the right place!  Open your extracted spectralizer.v1.1b.win32.64 folder in another window, double-click on the plug-in folder and you'll come to the two spectralizer folders called data and obs-plugins. Select, then move them to that main obs-studio folder. It won't completely replace the obs-plugins and data folders already there (or create data(1) and obs-plugins(1) folders or something), it will simply write the new files as required for spectralizer in the correct place within the existing data and obs-plugins folders.

Then open up OBS, click the + sign in Sources and you'll find Audio Visualizer is now an option to choose.

Very obvious to most people, I guess, but seeing that those folders already existed in obs-studio made me worry that I might need to drill further down (either in obs-studio or in what I copied across from the extracted spectralizer folder).


----------



## brooksie (Nov 17, 2019)

hi i seem to be having trouble with this addon.
i have downloaded the zip file i then added it to the add-on folder nothing happens in obs


----------



## universallp (Nov 17, 2019)

brooksie said:


> hi i seem to be having trouble with this addon.
> i have downloaded the zip file i then added it to the add-on folder nothing happens in obs


Have you read and followed the installation instructions carefully?


----------



## novelscale (Nov 20, 2019)

Any plans to add different visualizers preset ?
thanks for the plugin, working fllawlessly in windows 10 using my focusrite as input


----------



## universallp (Nov 20, 2019)

novelscale said:


> Any plans to add different visualizers preset ?
> thanks for the plugin, working fllawlessly in windows 10 using my focusrite as input


What do you mean by different visualizer presets? If you're thinking about something like this


Spoiler: Image








then most likely not, because obs doesn't have any function for drawing lines and I don't want to implement that myself


----------



## BlazingBlackBeard (Nov 20, 2019)

Can we have a more pleasing filter for the audio spectrum, like Lano visualiser for Rainmeeter? The current filter is too harsh and fills most of the height in the spectrum with very little acoustic amplitude. Lano however has a nice bouncy looking spectrum, only responding to the peaks of amplitude and appearing to disregard the rumble. It's working exponentially it seems, rather than responding linearly with amplitude.

I was hoping to stop capturing my desktop and Rainmeeter Lano and replace functionality with this tidy plugin, but for now it is not suitable and just produces a busy and unappealing looking spectrum (it might be more scientifically accurate but were not looking to represent the entire dynamic range in a linear fashion whilst broadcasting on OBS studio, were looking for visually appealing and bouncy renditions. This plugin doesn't provide that in it's current incarnation.

Also the ability to round off the tips of the frequency bands is missing, something that is just so sweet looking in Rainmeeter Lano. Something that would also be of great benefit is to define outlines to the frequency bands with line width and anti-aliasing settings. This would then cater for everyone including people who have the ability to use more processing power for more pleasing visuals.

Lastly, for this to be a viable alternative to Rainmeeter Lano, it should ideally incorporate the ability to manually select sound resolution to allow for use on a range of hardware, unlimited high resolutions for use with multi-core high end and even Xeon processors and lower resolutions (512 and below equivalent in Lano) for budget systems with Pentium, i3 and i5 processors.


----------



## novelscale (Nov 21, 2019)

universallp said:


> obs doesn't have any function for drawing lines and I don't want to implement that myself


thanks for the reply, I was thinking about something more pleasant to the eye, like the possibility to have different colors for different bars - stupid presets like this, nothing fancy.
Something like this



Spoiler


----------



## universallp (Nov 21, 2019)

novelscale said:


> thanks for the reply, I was thinking about something more pleasant to the eye, like the possibility to have different colors for different bars - stupid presets like this, nothing fancy.
> Something like this
> 
> 
> ...


that should be possible. Just random colors or like a transition from one to another?


----------



## universallp (Nov 21, 2019)

BlazingBlackBeard said:


> Can we have a more pleasing filter for the audio spectrum, like Lano visualiser for Rainmeeter? The current filter is too harsh and fills most of the height in the spectrum with very little acoustic amplitude. Lano however has a nice bouncy looking spectrum, only responding to the peaks of amplitude and appearing to disregard the rumble. It's working exponentially it seems, rather than responding linearly with amplitude.
> 
> I was hoping to stop capturing my desktop and Rainmeeter Lano and replace functionality with this tidy plugin, but for now it is not suitable and just produces a busy and unappealing looking spectrum (it might be more scientifically accurate but were not looking to represent the entire dynamic range in a linear fashion whilst broadcasting on OBS studio, were looking for visually appealing and bouncy renditions. This plugin doesn't provide that in it's current incarnation.
> 
> ...


If by "rounding off the tips" you mean rounding the rectangles, that's not possible, because I only have one method of drawing rectangles an as I've stated before I'm not keen on looking into adding new ways of drawing.
This plugin also already allows for choosing how many bars you want in the visualizer, I don't know what else you would want in terms of "sound resolution". I use FFTW3 for audio processing, which is more than good enough and it uses special instructions to speed up the process.
Lastly I'm looking into the Lano Visualizer, but won't promise anything.


----------



## BlazingBlackBeard (Nov 22, 2019)

universallp said:


> If by "rounding off the tips" you mean rounding the rectangles, that's not possible, because I only have on method of drawing rectangles an as I've stated before I'm not keen on looking into adding new ways of drawing.



That's fine. I was just wondering how to make it look a bit more visually appealing.  If it doesn't lend itself to that then it's not a major issue.



universallp said:


> This plugin also already allows for choosing how many bars you want in the visualizer, I don't know what else you would want in terms of "sound resolution".



I refer to the Rainmeeter Lano visualiser.  It's clear in this plugin that setting "sound resolution" refers to the amplitude and bit depth of the visualisation, not the frequency bands. Using a lower sampling bit depth for display in Lano severely reduces CPU usage. This is what I was referring to, not frequency response.



universallp said:


> I use FFTW3 for audio processing, which is more than good enough and it uses special instructions to speed up the process.



I was referring to using the upper amplitude section of the audio waveform, as Lano does, similar to the way an expander would decrease the amplitude of lower amplitude signals and effectively render most movement only in the peaks to make the frequency bands dynamically dance, rather than saturate the display with low amplitude background rumble of the audio track playing and have very little visual appeal.

I was wondering why you have not implemented a simple sensitivity setting, as Lano does in the Rainmeeter visualiser.  Not rendering below a certain bit depth threshold (sensitivity) and then remapping the remaining high energy amplitude to fill the bar in a linear fashion is all that's needed.

That or one could also include the option to exponentially represent amplitude instead of representing it in linear fashion, then in addition to threshold sensitivity, one could also give the user another control to allow the linear representation to be transformed into an adjustable representation function. This would allow a user to fine tune a selectable representation, anywhere from an exaggerated and saturated, ugly logarithmic display, to a conservative exponential amplitude display showing a huge amount of fluidity and dynamic movement only in the peaks and they could combine that with a sensitivity threshold to remove the low amplitude rumble completely from display.

Either or both would go a long way to improving the visuals. Both are valid and not particularly computationally expensive.



universallp said:


> Lastly I'm looking into the Lano Visualizer, but won't promise anything.



Great. Hopefully I have explained this in a clear manner so that this can easily be attained. Thanks again for the quick reply :-)

I have provided a video comparison here which would be better downloaded as it's not a standard resolution and the Google Drive preview tries to reencode it and fails as it looks awful so just download for a fair comparison. https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qjWAWas2Vu9VsVDjjJw9tFUgb4ccsUWP


----------



## universallp (Nov 22, 2019)

BlazingBlackBeard said:


> I was wondering why you have not implemented a simple sensitivity setting, as Lano does in the Rainmeeter visualiser. Not rendering below a certain bit depth threshold (sensitivity) and then remapping the remaining high energy amplitude to fill the bar in a linear fashion is all that's needed.


Because I have absolutely no experience with audio processing. The visualizer is entirely based on other existing visualizers, which is also why I don't know whether I can copy over the code from Rainmeter


----------



## BlazingBlackBeard (Nov 23, 2019)

universallp said:


> Because I have absolutely no experience with audio processing. The visualizer is entirely based on other existing visualizers, which is also why I don't know whether I can copy over the code from Rainmeter



You appear to be representing the frequency bands in a linear fashion (this is not related to the above post which is about amplitude sensitivity), but it is an accepted industry standard to represent spectral audio feedback in a logarithmic fashion.

There is an important reason why the industry adheres to this standard. It's for the uniformity of the display of coherent frequencies, rather than wasting bands on high frequency content that most people find irrelevant when listening to music, as the bulk of dynamics falls in the relatively low frequency part of the audio spectrum between 30 Hz and 6 KHz.

For this to make sense and to be easily readable, logarithmic scales are implemented on all peices of audio equipment and audio software that have frequency band visualisation. Even the archaic graphic equalisers of stacking stereo systems had sliders placed in logarithmic positions to control each frequency band. The audio content that you want to be representing is the relatively low frequency dynamic coherent content, so it makes sense to use a logarithmic scale for the visual representation in your plugin.

Think of using a linear frequency scale as the equivalent of watching a high dynamic range (HDR) movie on an standard dynamic range (SDR) screen. With a linear audio frequency visualisation one can only see a compressed version of the frequencies that can be readily heard and easily isolated in the lower range, but the higher frequency content would be dominating most of the visualisation. This is akin to the brightest scene with lots of contrast in an HDR movie being viewed on an SDR screen which will still render a full picture with all the content, but the brighter parts will be compressed, making the brighter parts of the image mingle together with the medium parts and make it look relatively flat, washed out and drab.  This is exactly what's happening to the lower frequencies on your audio visualiser using a linear representation scale for frequency, because the most dynamic parts in the lower frequencies are squashed into a very small space at the beginning of graph.

Now think of using a logarithmic scale as the equivalent of watching an HDR movie on an HDR screen. With logarithmic audio visualisation one can see all of the expanded lower frequency dynamic content spread across more of the visualisation and the higher frequency content is relegated to the end, compressed up against the last third or so of the visualisation.  This makes more room for coherent dynamic content and compresses the higher and mostly incoherent frequencies at the top, wasting less space by not representing what is essentially a noise wall in the higher frequencies.

The relationship between frequency bands is halved for every unit of length along the X axis. That means if you represent 1KHz at point 0, equispaced point 1 must be 2 KHz, equispaced point 3 must be 4KHz, so on and so forth. The same goes for any frequencies in between, representing in a logarithmic way, otherwise the bulk of your dynamic content will display as shown in my comparison video, with most of the movement happening in the lower quarter of your range and the other three quarters taken up by high frequency noise that represents visually as a thick block of pretty much nothing.

Fix that and I think you'll be half way there to removing the unsightly block of unnecessary noise from most of the graphic representation, essentially compressing it into the last quarter of your x axis. Much nicer. :-)


----------



## universallp (Nov 23, 2019)

BlazingBlackBeard said:


> You appear to be representing the frequency bands in a linear fashion (this is not related to the above post which is about amplitude sensitivity), but it is an accepted industry standard to represent spectral audio feedback in a logarithmic fashion.
> 
> There is an important reason why the industry adheres to this standard. It's for the uniformity of the display of coherent frequencies, rather than wasting bands on high frequency content that most people find irrelevant when listening to music, as the bulk of dynamics falls in the relatively low frequency part of the audio spectrum between 30 Hz and 6 KHz.
> 
> ...


Someone else already commented on the scale issue. I dug around in the code and found this. If the comment is correct, then the visualizer is currently doing the exact opposite and boosts high frequencies. But once again I have no idea how any of that works. I know what a logarithmic scale is and why it might be more useful, but I still don't know how to in cooperate that into the existing code.


----------



## novelscale (Nov 26, 2019)

For some reason I get those empty bars on the right, with default settings. what is it ?


----------



## universallp (Nov 26, 2019)

novelscale said:


> For some reason I get those empty bars on the right, with default settings. what is it ?


I don't really know. I guess there's more bars than there's data. Just crop them off by holding alt and then dragging on the right side


----------



## EthynWithAY TTV (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey there! Thanks for making a plugin like this! I seem to be having some issue though. I'm pretty familiar with OBS and have checked all my bases (I think). 

The Visualizer is currently added as a source in one of my scenes, and I have the Audio Source selected as 'Spotify (AUX VAIO Output)' which is my OBS audio track for Spotify to run through. As you can see in the first attached image, the visualizer isn't moving at all and is remaining totally still as if it's not hearing the music, but in the second image you can clearly see I have music playing through the selected audio track.

Is there anything obvious that I have set wrong? If it's nothing obvious, would you be willing to help me troubleshoot this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## universallp (Dec 3, 2019)

EthynWithAY TTV said:


> Hey there! Thanks for making a plugin like this! I seem to be having some issue though. I'm pretty familiar with OBS and have checked all my bases (I think).
> 
> The Visualizer is currently added as a source in one of my scenes, and I have the Audio Source selected as 'Spotify (AUX VAIO Output)' which is my OBS audio track for Spotify to run through. As you can see in the first attached image, the visualizer isn't moving at all and is remaining totally still as if it's not hearing the music, but in the second image you can clearly see I have music playing through the selected audio track.
> 
> Is there anything obvious that I have set wrong? If it's nothing obvious, would you be willing to help me troubleshoot this? Thanks in advance!


Does it work with other audio sources? Can you also give me a full obs log when using the VAIO output?


----------



## EthynWithAY TTV (Dec 3, 2019)

universallp said:


> Does it work with other audio sources? Can you also give me a full obs log when using the VAIO output?



It seems to remain still and doesn't react at all no matter what audio track I select as the audio source.

Here's the log: https://obsproject.com/logs/qTTQhPsDaBUuU79h

This is my first time asking for help on the OBS forums, and first time sending an OBS log, so I'm hoping I sent you the right thing. Let me know if you need me to send anything else :)


----------



## universallp (Dec 4, 2019)

EthynWithAY TTV said:


> It seems to remain still and doesn't react at all no matter what audio track I select as the audio source.
> 
> Here's the log: https://obsproject.com/logs/qTTQhPsDaBUuU79h
> 
> This is my first time asking for help on the OBS forums, and first time sending an OBS log, so I'm hoping I sent you the right thing. Let me know if you need me to send anything else :)


Yeah that't the right log. Spectralizer never even started audio capturing for the selected source, which is strange. What other audio sources have you tried it with? Do you have a normal desktop audio or microphone source? I have a feeling that it might have issues with the VAIO stuff, whatever that is.
Also do you by chance use the compressor filter with sidechain/ducking? If not could you try using that? It uses the same capture backend as spectralizer. So if that filter works on the VAIO sources then it's definitely an issue on my side.


Spoiler: Using the sidechain/ducking feature




Add the "Compressor" filter to the source that's going to duck (usually the music/desktop audio source)
Select the audio source to monitor (usually the microphone source)
Change the threshold to a suitable value (the amount the audio is going to be lowered)
The other options aren't really necessary for this test
If the audio source lowers its volume while the sidechain source is in the yellow area (yellow is the volume at which voice is supposed to be) then the audio capturing is working.


----------



## EthynWithAY TTV (Dec 5, 2019)

universallp said:


> Yeah that't the right log. Spectralizer never even started audio capturing for the selected source, which is strange. What other audio sources have you tried it with? Do you have a normal desktop audio or microphone source? I have a feeling that it might have issues with the VAIO stuff, whatever that is.
> Also do you by chance use the compressor filter with sidechain/ducking? If not could you try using that? It uses the same capture backend as spectralizer. So if that filter works on the VAIO sources then it's definitely an issue on my side.
> 
> 
> ...



I have 5 different audio tracks routed into OBS. Chatbot, Discord, Game / Desktop Sounds, Microphone, & Spotify, and I've tested it with all 5. As for my audio setup, I use Voicemeeter Potato and use Virtual Audio Cables for the routing. The whole VAIO thing is just one of the default names for the VM tracks, which I assume is just an acronym for Virtual Audio Input/Output.

I just tested the Spotify track with the compressor filter, and sidechained it with my microphone track, and that definitely works properly. 

Is there any other screenshots or logs you would like me to send that might help solve this?


----------



## universallp (Dec 6, 2019)

EthynWithAY TTV said:


> I have 5 different audio tracks routed into OBS. Chatbot, Discord, Game / Desktop Sounds, Microphone, & Spotify, and I've tested it with all 5. As for my audio setup, I use Voicemeeter Potato and use Virtual Audio Cables for the routing. The whole VAIO thing is just one of the default names for the VM tracks, which I assume is just an acronym for Virtual Audio Input/Output.
> 
> I just tested the Spotify track with the compressor filter, and sidechained it with my microphone track, and that definitely works properly.
> 
> Is there any other screenshots or logs you would like me to send that might help solve this?


Nah spectralizer only logs the beginning and end of audio capturing. Can you try it with one of the default captures like Desktop Audio or your Microphone, without routing it through Voice Meter? I have a feeling that that's part of the issue


----------



## novelscale (Dec 8, 2019)

EthynWithAY TTV said:


> As you can see in the first attached image, the visualizer isn't moving at all and is remaining totally still as if it's not hearing the music


it happened to me as well, usually restarting the source triggers the visualiser again


----------



## Sester (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you very much, the application works very well.
Win10 64Bit


----------



## Evan_Sou1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey I really like this plug-in and so far have had a great time setting it up. But whenever I close obs and log back into it my bars all get shifted to just a few on the left. I have messed with all the property settings and it doesn't fix it. If I make a new source it works fine until I close and reopen obs, then I'm right back to here. In this image, I have some filters on it but this still happens regardless of filters are applied to it or not.


----------



## Evan_Sou1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Wait I found that if I never touch "spectralizer.stero" this problem never persists. I have re-made the sources without using that (which would split the bars) and have not had this same problem. Gonna leave my post up though in case anyone else has this problem and maybe something that needs to be fixed.


----------



## universallp (Dec 31, 2019)

Evan_Sou1 said:


> Wait I found that if I never touch "spectralizer.stero" this problem never persists. I have re-made the sources without using that (which would split the bars) and have not had this same problem. Gonna leave my post up though in case anyone else has this problem and maybe something that needs to be fixed.


Unrelated to the problem, but you didn't install the language files correctly, because none of the properties are labeled properly.


----------



## Giovanny (Jan 10, 2020)

I have downloaded this plugin twice, extracted the same files 7 times and have cut and past to like 6 different files to make it work. I've tried dragging the folder to make it work. turned off obs so many times to see if that was the reason but everything failed. I'm going insane trying to get this plugin to work. Please help me.


----------



## universallp (Jan 10, 2020)

Giovanny said:


> I have downloaded this plugin twice, extracted the same files 7 times and have cut and past to like 6 different files to make it work. I've tried dragging the folder to make it work. turned off obs so many times to see if that was the reason but everything failed. I'm going insane trying to get this plugin to work. Please help me.


Follow the installation instructions closely, then check if there's a new source called "Audio Visualizer" if not give me a link to the obs log


----------



## westanikam (Jan 11, 2020)

So i put everything in their folders but i dont see it in OBS Studio?  windows 64bit


----------



## westanikam (Jan 11, 2020)

westanikam said:


> So i put everything in their folders but i dont see it in OBS Studio?  windows 64bit


 UPDATE I DID IT AGAIN AND PUT IT IN BOTH OBS FOLDERS I HAD AND THE VISUALIZER CAME UP. 
IF ANYONE HAS THE SAME ISSUE AS ME LISTEN CLOSELY IT MIGHT HELP YOU.....
IF YOU HAVE A OBS STREAM ELEMENTS FOLDER AND OBS STUDIO FOLDER YOU MIGHT HAVE TO PUT THE .DLL FILE IN THE STREAM ELEMENTS FOLDER TOO FOR IT TO WORK. THAT'S WHAT I HAD TO DO AND IT WORKS PERFECT


----------



## thedarkpreacher (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi, simple question. The install instructions say "Drop the contents of the folder "plugin" in the directory"

Where exactly is this mythical "plugin" folder located?


----------



## universallp (Jan 26, 2020)

thedarkpreacher said:


> Hi, simple question. The install instructions say "Drop the contents of the folder "plugin" in the directory"
> 
> Where exactly is this mythical "plugin" folder located?
> View attachment 50855


You downloaded the source code, not the actual plugin.


----------



## Hootwheelz (Jan 29, 2020)

After reading the thread I'm realizing my issue may not be solveable, and may actually be an issue with the sidechain/ducking algorithm or something. but here's a video explaining the issue i'm running into


Spoiler: YT Video










in summary: it seems as though the spectralizer is automatically "normalizing" itself, or trying to automatically adjust the intensity of the spectralizer. Since I use the spectralizer and image masking to make an owl character talk on my OBS scenes, this "normalizing" effect tends to make the character's mouth close as the intensity of the spectralizer is reduced. This also means after about 30 seconds of silence (which could come up during stream during AFK/break periods, moments of concentration, remaining silent while watching a video etc.) the spectralizer will intensify to such a degree that the extremely quiet hum of the audio device will affect the spectralizer.

EDIT: I cannot stress enough how happy I already am with the fact that I can do this at all. It's only a slight annoyance (the irritation in my voice comes out of the fact that this was my _16th attempt _at recording this video) and while this also affects all other users, it isn't as big an issue for those users since they don't need the same pinpoint accuracy I do. If a fix/change/setting cannot be made, I can probably continue fiddling with settings until something works for me. This is an amazing plugin that has surprising flexibility if you know how to use filters and shaders correctly, so *thank you very much for making this plugin exist in the first place.* <3 <3 <3


----------



## universallp (Jan 29, 2020)

Hootwheelz said:


> After reading the thread I'm realizing my issue may not be solveable, and may actually be an issue with the sidechain/ducking algorithm or something. but here's a video explaining the issue i'm running into
> 
> 
> Spoiler: YT Video
> ...


First of all, that's pretty amazing. I didn't think the plugin could be used for something like this. Secondly, yes the visualizer auto adjusts the scale, because it was initially intended for music, which more often than not has varying volume. I think I can disable the auto adjustment, but I'll have to take a look at the code first, which won't be until next Tuesday. For now, have you tried using a noise gate? Or does that not do anything?


----------



## Hootwheelz (Jan 30, 2020)

universallp said:


> First of all, that's pretty amazing. I didn't think the plugin could be used for something like this. Secondly, yes the visualizer auto adjusts the scale, because it was initially intended for music, which more often than not has varying volume. I think I can disable the auto adjustment, but I'll have to take a look at the code first, which won't be until next Tuesday. For now, have you tried using a noise gate? Or does that not do anything?


Thanks for you kind words about my application of your plugin, but I wasn't the one who thought of this. Someone on Twitter figured out how to do this and I just followed what they did. I was looking for a solution like FaceRig to get a mascot on-screen talking for me, but FR's licensing is expensive and the software itself doesn't seem to operate as seamlessly as I would like. Being able to use your plugin as an FR alternative feels like freedom to me!

I took your suggestion and tried to use a noise gate, but the issue persists. It seems as though the automatic volume compensation will simply continue increasing the volume of the "audio" until it hits the point that it activates the image mask.

One last thing came up in my mind while thinking about disabling the audio compensation. If disabling the compensation is possible, it may be necessary to include a manual "volume" adjustment of some sort to prevent the intensity of the visualizer being too high or too low. I hope making this kind of stuff work is a simple fix, and doesn't lead you down a huge programming rabbit hole!!


----------



## 111112oo (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello! With these settings my spectralizer sources turn into un-resetable full bars after OBS is re-opened.




please help!


----------



## universallp (Feb 5, 2020)

111112oo said:


> Hello! With these settings my spectralizer sources turn into un-resetable full bars after OBS is re-opened.
> View attachment 51078
> please help!


Can you give me your log file? Does Spectralizer not work at all, or does it just reset after you restart obs?


----------



## universallp (Feb 5, 2020)

Hootwheelz said:


> Thanks for you kind words about my application of your plugin, but I wasn't the one who thought of this. Someone on Twitter figured out how to do this and I just followed what they did. I was looking for a solution like FaceRig to get a mascot on-screen talking for me, but FR's licensing is expensive and the software itself doesn't seem to operate as seamlessly as I would like. Being able to use your plugin as an FR alternative feels like freedom to me!
> 
> I took your suggestion and tried to use a noise gate, but the issue persists. It seems as though the automatic volume compensation will simply continue increasing the volume of the "audio" until it hits the point that it activates the image mask.
> 
> One last thing came up in my mind while thinking about disabling the audio compensation. If disabling the compensation is possible, it may be necessary to include a manual "volume" adjustment of some sort to prevent the intensity of the visualizer being too high or too low. I hope making this kind of stuff work is a simple fix, and doesn't lead you down a huge programming rabbit hole!!


Well, looks like it was fairly easy to add the feature. I'll try to make a new release soon.


----------



## Hootwheelz (Feb 5, 2020)

universallp said:


> Well, looks like it was fairly easy to add the feature. I'll try to make a new release soon.
> View attachment 51086​


THANK YOU SO MUCH! i'm so excited to be able to use this plugin all the time. today is a wonderful day!!!! thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!


----------



## universallp (Feb 5, 2020)

Hootwheelz said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH! i'm so excited to be able to use this plugin all the time. today is a wonderful day!!!! thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!


np


----------



## 111112oo (Feb 6, 2020)

universallp said:


> Can you give me your log file? Does Spectralizer not work at all, or does it just reset after you restart obs?


I assume this is the log you're talking about.








						debug.log
					






					drive.google.com
				




Just the specific instance will break upon obs restart with the monstercat filter enabled. If you turn the monstercat filter off and restart obs then it will work fine again. I need the monstercat filter for my setup. I can add new spectralizer instances fine.


----------



## universallp (Feb 6, 2020)

111112oo said:


> I assume this is the log you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I mean the obs log. It's under the help menu in obs studio, but if it's the monstercat filter I might be able to debug it myself.


----------



## universallp (Feb 6, 2020)

111112oo said:


> I assume this is the log you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it seems like setting the monstercat filter strength to anything below 1 breaks the visualizer. I also found out that the value range is wrong. The monstercat filter works best somewhere in between 1 and 1.5. I'll try and adjust the value range in the next release


----------



## universallp (Feb 6, 2020)

universallp updated spectralizer with a new update entry:

Fixes and auto scale option



> Added option to disable automatic volume scaling
> Added scale size and scale boost option
> Fixed Monstercat filter strength value range
> Fixed dead bars at the end of the visualizer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 111112oo (Feb 7, 2020)

universallp said:


> universallp updated spectralizer with a new update entry:
> 
> Fixes and auto scale option
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Works great now.


----------



## Hootwheelz (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank you universallp for this amazing plugin! Thanks to the new options, Hoot talks consistently without much effort! Spectralizer crashed OBS when I switched from one input to another, but I lost the log file for it. I'll keep my eye out for the issue (i regularly swap between my XLR mic and Rift mic) but other than that, the plugin works exactly for what I need it for! Thank you~ 


Spoiler: Demo & Thank You's (Twitter)





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1225914135826894848


----------



## universallp (Feb 12, 2020)

Hootwheelz said:


> Thank you universallp for this amazing plugin! Thanks to the new options, Hoot talks consistently without much effort! Spectralizer crashed OBS when I switched from one input to another, but I lost the log file for it. I'll keep my eye out for the issue (i regularly swap between my XLR mic and Rift mic) but other than that, the plugin works exactly for what I need it for! Thank you~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Demo & Thank You's (Twitter)
> ...


The logs and crash reports are stored in `%appdata%\obs-studio`, although I'm not sure how much it'll help me since I forgot to include the debug info in this build. I added them now, so if you redownload the latest release and reinstall it the next crashlog will contain additional information that'll help with debugging.


----------



## BlazingBlackBeard (Feb 15, 2020)

@universallp Did you manage to fix the logarithmic scaling and sensitivity/theshold issues we spoke about last year ?


----------



## universallp (Feb 15, 2020)

BlazingBlackBeard said:


> @universallp Did you manage to fix the logarithmic scaling and sensitivity/theshold issues we spoke about last year ?


Started working on it, you're welcome to contribute though.


----------



## BlazingBlackBeard (Feb 15, 2020)

Unfortunately I'm not a software coder, I'm an audio and video hardware guy. If I knew how to code I would have contributed long before now  :-)


----------



## universallp (Feb 15, 2020)

BlazingBlackBeard said:


> Unfortunately I'm not a software coder, I'm an audio and video hardware guy. If I knew how to code I would have contributed long before now  :-)


Well it's not really about programming and more about math. I need a way to map the results of the fourier transformation to a logarithmic scale, which is what I'm stuck at.


----------



## McRiot (Mar 19, 2020)

loving the plugin, really close to what I've been searching for.
couple minor future requests maybe I would love to see happen..
*- Gradient Colors
- Transparency  *


----------



## universallp (Mar 19, 2020)

McRiot said:


> loving the plugin, really close to what I've been searching for.
> couple minor future requests maybe I would love to see happen..
> *- Gradient Colors
> - Transparency  *


Transparency is possible with the color correction filter, Gradient color should be possible with the shader filter or masking


----------



## zarando (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi there, having trouble installing this. I downloaded the ZIP file from Github. The folder in the archive is called "spectralizer-master". 

In that folder there are the following folders: data, fffftw3, package, src, and then a bunch of random files along with them. I have tried putting the entire folder in my program files/obs-studio/obs-plugins/64bit direcrory, I've tried extracting the folder contents into that directory, but its not showing up as a source in OBS.

I have read the installation directions 100x but there is no "plugins" folder in the ZIP file I download. Please tell me what I am missing - thanks kindly!


----------



## universallp (Mar 22, 2020)

zarando said:


> Hi there, having trouble installing this. I downloaded the ZIP file from Github. The folder in the archive is called "spectralizer-master".
> 
> In that folder there are the following folders: data, fffftw3, package, src, and then a bunch of random files along with them. I have tried putting the entire folder in my program files/obs-studio/obs-plugins/64bit direcrory, I've tried extracting the folder contents into that directory, but its not showing up as a source in OBS.
> 
> I have read the installation directions 100x but there is no "plugins" folder in the ZIP file I download. Please tell me what I am missing - thanks kindly!


You downloaded the source code not the plugin


----------



## zarando (Mar 22, 2020)

universallp said:


> You downloaded the source code not the plugin



Didn't see the Download button on the far right of my widescreen monitor :|

Thanks dude.


----------



## UN4G1V3N (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi! I can't install spectralizer on macos.
I have Mac Os High Sierra and OBS Studio 24.6 version.
When I want to install spectralizer on my OBS Studio, I runned command install-mac.sh, but it said me the follow message:
"Creating plugin folder
Moving plugin over
mv: rename plugin/* to /Users/un4g1v3n/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/spectralizer/*: No such file or directory
Done!"

When I open the OBS Studio don't show in sources, I try to copy manually in the application plugin directory and dont works... : /
Someone can help me?
Thank you in advance and sorry for my bad english.
Best Regards from Spain.


----------



## saved_92 (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm having the same problem as UN4G1V3N! After hours of trying to get it installed. I finally do, but now I can't find it in Tools or in Sources. I can't figure out how to add it in either. 

09:15:46.347: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6287U CPU @ 3.10GHz
09:15:46.347: CPU Speed: 3100MHz
09:15:46.347: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 4
09:15:46.347: Physical Memory: 8192MB Total
09:15:46.347: OS Name: Mac OS X (NSMACHOperatingSystem)
09:15:46.347: OS Version: Version 10.15.4 (Build 19E266)
09:15:46.347: Kernel Version: 19.4.0
09:15:46.362: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.US'
09:15:46.363: Portable mode: false
09:15:46.459: OBS 24.0.6 (mac)
09:15:46.459: ---------------------------------
09:15:46.460: ---------------------------------
09:15:46.460: audio settings reset:
09:15:46.460:     samples per sec: 44100
09:15:46.460:     speakers:        2
09:15:46.462: ---------------------------------
09:15:46.462: Initializing OpenGL...
09:15:46.492: Loading up OpenGL on adapter Intel Inc. Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics 550
09:15:46.492: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 INTEL-14.5.22, shading language 4.10
09:15:46.589: ---------------------------------
09:15:46.589: video settings reset:
09:15:46.589:     base resolution:   1440x900
09:15:46.589:     output resolution: 1152x720
09:15:46.589:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
09:15:46.589:     fps:               30/1
09:15:46.589:     format:            NV12
09:15:46.589:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
09:15:46.589: NV12 texture support not available
09:15:46.590: Audio monitoring device:
09:15:46.590:     name: Default
09:15:46.590:     id: default
09:15:46.590: ---------------------------------
09:15:46.603: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
09:15:46.616: os_dlopen(libpython3.7m.dylib->libpython3.7m.dylib): dlopen(libpython3.7m.dylib, 257): image not found
09:15:46.616: 
09:15:46.616: [Python] Could not load library: libpython3.7m.dylib
09:15:46.699: No blackmagic support
09:15:46.792: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders
09:15:46.900: [obs-browser]: Version 2.7.16
09:15:46.935: os_dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib->/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib): dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib, 257): image not found
09:15:46.935: 
09:15:46.935: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
09:15:46.936: Ignoring old obs-browser.so version
09:15:46.936: ---------------------------------
09:15:46.936:   Loaded Modules:
09:15:46.936:     vlc-video.so
09:15:46.936:     text-freetype2.so
09:15:46.936:     rtmp-services.so
09:15:46.936:     obs-x264.so
09:15:46.936:     obs-vst.so
09:15:46.936:     obs-transitions.so
09:15:46.936:     obs-outputs.so
09:15:46.936:     obs-libfdk.so
09:15:46.936:     obs-filters.so
09:15:46.936:     obs-ffmpeg.so
09:15:46.936:     obs-browser.so
09:15:46.936:     mac-vth264.so
09:15:46.936:     mac-syphon.so
09:15:46.936:     mac-decklink.so
09:15:46.936:     mac-capture.so
09:15:46.936:     mac-avcapture.so
09:15:46.936:     linux-jack.so
09:15:46.936:     image-source.so
09:15:46.936:     frontend-tools.so
09:15:46.936:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
09:15:46.936:     coreaudio-encoder.so
09:15:46.936:     advanced-scene-switcher.so
09:15:46.936: ---------------------------------
09:15:46.936: os_dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser->../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so): dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so, 257): image not found
09:15:46.936: 
09:15:46.936: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
09:15:46.967: Switched to Preview/Program mode
09:15:46.967: ------------------------------------------------
09:15:46.970: All scene data cleared
09:15:46.970: ------------------------------------------------
09:15:47.029: coreaudio: device 'Built-in Microphone' initialized
09:15:47.058: [Media Source 'Media Source']: settings:
09:15:47.058:     input:                   /Users/jamesburke/Music/iTunes/iTunes Media/Music/(Soundtrack)/Soundtrack BRD/05 Prior To A Prayer (Soundtrack).mp3
09:15:47.058:     input_format:            (null)
09:15:47.058:     speed:                   100
09:15:47.058:     is_looping:              yes
09:15:47.058:     is_hw_decoding:          no
09:15:47.058:     is_clear_on_media_end:   yes
09:15:47.058:     restart_on_activate:     yes
09:15:47.058:     close_when_inactive:     no
09:15:47.661: coreaudio: device 'Built-in Microphone' initialized
09:15:47.673: Video Capture Device: Selected device 'FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)'
09:15:47.676: Video Capture Device: Using preset 1280x720
09:15:47.705: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds (source: Audio Input Capture)
09:15:47.705: 
09:15:47.821: Switched to scene 'Testing'
09:15:47.823: ------------------------------------------------
09:15:47.823: Loaded scenes:
09:15:47.823: - scene 'Pre-Show':
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Lighthouse' (image_source)
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Countdown' (text_ft2_source)
09:15:47.823:         - filter: 'Color Correction' (color_filter)
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Media Source' (ffmpeg_source)
09:15:47.823: - scene 'Testing':
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'testing' (image_source)
09:15:47.823: - scene 'Service':
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Video Capture Device' (av_capture_input)
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Audio Input Capture' (coreaudio_input_capture)
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Lighthouse' (image_source)
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Group' (group)
09:15:47.823:         - source: 'Color Source' (color_source)
09:15:47.823:         - source: 'Sermon Title' (text_ft2_source)
09:15:47.823:             - filter: 'Color Correction' (color_filter)
09:15:47.823: - scene 'Service 2':
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Video Capture Device' (av_capture_input)
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Audio Input Capture' (coreaudio_input_capture)
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Lighthouse' (image_source)
09:15:47.823: - scene 'Post-Show':
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Lighthouse' (image_source)
09:15:47.823:     - source: 'Thank You' (text_ft2_source)
09:15:47.823:         - filter: 'Color Correction' (color_filter)
09:15:47.823: ------------------------------------------------
09:15:56.751: ==== Shutting down ==================================================
09:15:56.756: Switched to scene '(null)'
09:15:57.500: All scene data cleared
09:15:57.500: ------------------------------------------------
09:15:57.572: Freeing OBS context data
09:15:57.575: [Scripting] Total detached callbacks: 3
09:15:57.580: == Profiler Results =============================
09:15:57.580: run_program_init: 2080.04 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 6.375 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 3.106 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 1764.46 ms
09:15:57.580:    ┣obs_startup: 16.312 ms
09:15:57.580:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 1651.6 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0.253 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0.113 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 129.69 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::InitOBSCallbacks: 0.022 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::InitHotkeys: 0.082 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣obs_load_all_modules: 346.207 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(advanced-scene-switcher.so): 0.259 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(coreaudio-encoder.so): 0.024 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(decklink-ouput-ui.so): 0.676 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(frontend-tools.so): 5.102 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(image-source.so): 0.01 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-jack.so): 0.007 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(mac-avcapture.so): 67.689 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(mac-capture.so): 0.007 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(mac-decklink.so): 0.087 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(mac-syphon.so): 0.005 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(mac-vth264.so): 89.047 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-browser.so): 0.585 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-ffmpeg.so): 0.044 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-filters.so): 0.021 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-libfdk.so): 0.003 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-outputs.so): 0.01 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-transitions.so): 0.01 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-vst.so): 0.031 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-x264.so): 0.005 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(rtmp-services.so): 2.244 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(text-freetype2.so): 0.024 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┃ ┗obs_init_module(vlc-video.so): 0.254 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetOutputs: 17.749 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::CreateHotkeys: 0.101 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::InitService: 0.445 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┣OBSBasic::InitPrimitives: 0.13 ms
09:15:57.580:      ┗OBSBasic::Load: 858.984 ms
09:15:57.580: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0.293 ms, median=0.571 ms, max=4.799 ms, 99th percentile=1.969 ms, 100% below 25 ms
09:15:57.580: audio_thread(Audio): min=0.011 ms, median=0.059 ms, max=32.373 ms, 99th percentile=0.669 ms
09:15:57.580: obs_graphics_thread(33.3333 ms): min=0.076 ms, median=34.753 ms, max=764.38 ms, 99th percentile=82.914 ms, 35.6846% below 33.333 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┣tick_sources: min=0 ms, median=0.022 ms, max=764.263 ms, 99th percentile=0.444 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┣output_frame: min=0.031 ms, median=0.216 ms, max=45.225 ms, 99th percentile=1.777 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┃ ┗gs_context(video->graphics): min=0.031 ms, median=0.215 ms, max=45.224 ms, 99th percentile=1.776 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┃   ┣render_video: min=0.012 ms, median=0.192 ms, max=39.971 ms, 99th percentile=0.934 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┃   ┃ ┗render_main_texture: min=0.01 ms, median=0.187 ms, max=39.965 ms, 99th percentile=0.929 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┃   ┗gs_flush: min=0 ms, median=0 ms, max=5.51 ms, 99th percentile=0.974 ms
09:15:57.580:  ┗render_displays: min=0 ms, median=34.24 ms, max=108.42 ms, 99th percentile=73.62 ms
09:15:57.580: =================================================
09:15:57.580: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
09:15:57.580: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=25.317 ms, median=27.827 ms, max=36.234 ms, 2.00501% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 97.995% higher)
09:15:57.580: obs_graphics_thread(33.3333 ms): min=2.337 ms, median=35.801 ms, max=764.387 ms, 25.4167% within ±2% of 33.333 ms (16.25% lower, 58.3333% higher)
09:15:57.581: =================================================
09:15:57.586: Number of memory leaks: 0


----------



## BiccaBee (Apr 3, 2020)

UN4G1V3N said:


> Hi! I can't install spectralizer on macos.
> I have Mac Os High Sierra and OBS Studio 24.6 version.
> When I want to install spectralizer on my OBS Studio, I runned command install-mac.sh, but it said me the follow message:
> "Creating plugin folder
> ...



I'm responding to save the Dev a little trouble since I made the same mistake and figured it out.
You're trying to download the source code. Instead, you want to click the 'go to download' link there and install the one matching your OS.


----------



## depochild (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anyone have a video on how to actually install this for MAC?


----------



## Jack74 (Apr 4, 2020)

duplicate the downloaded organizer and put it in the envelopes of the modules and nothing I additionally reorder the records and glue them in the two envelopes and nothing At that point I don't perceive how to initiate the module and the properties window will show up for setting it up 

would you be able to support me


----------



## depochild (Apr 4, 2020)

UN4G1V3N said:


> Hi! I can't install spectralizer on macos.
> I have Mac Os High Sierra and OBS Studio 24.6 version.
> When I want to install spectralizer on my OBS Studio, I runned command install-mac.sh, but it said me the follow message:
> "Creating plugin folder
> ...


Worest plugin documentation.


----------



## bryce126 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey there. I was able to get this installed on my Mac by following the steps, first installing Brew, and then using the script to install fftw3 and finally the spectralizer. I got it working in OBS. Now I'd like to get this working in Streamlabs OBS, please! They just released a version for Mac. Simply creating an identical spectralizer folder with the "bin" and "data" folders inside into the /$USER/Library/Application Support/slobs-plugins/* doesn't work. 

Am I right that Streamlabs OBS is built on an OBS framework and is the same in many, many ways? 

Any suggestions or workarounds, please?


----------



## AKASGaming (Apr 7, 2020)

How do you set this up in the first place? (I really tried every way I could) Is there a tutorial video somewhere?


----------



## UN4G1V3N (Apr 11, 2020)

BiccaBee said:


> I'm responding to save the Dev a little trouble since I made the same mistake and figured it out.
> You're trying to download the source code. Instead, you want to click the 'go to download' link there and install the one matching your OS.



Solved!! Thank you so much!
Working fine!!


----------



## Scudda (Apr 18, 2020)

Love this plugin! One weird problem I've encountered just today though...
The spectralizer is not as responsive to video files through the VLC source, as it was a few days ago. It is refreshing only once every 0.5 seconds kinda thing, whereas when I initially tested it, it would be immediately responsive to the audio source with no lagging etc.

Any ideas to fix this would be amazing! Cheers


----------



## ChapLex (Apr 18, 2020)

I followed the directions and feel successfully updated the obs plugin files correctly. The audio visualizer shows up as a source, but when I click ok to add it, it crashes OBS. Attached is the log. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jjdeprisco (Apr 27, 2020)

Downloaded and installed in plugin folder on Mac High Sierra, OBS 25.0.7. Plugin not showing. Recommendations welcome.


----------



## jjdeprisco (Apr 28, 2020)

For the Mac install instructions...

2. Copy over the folders "bin" and "data" from the folder "plugin" from this zip file:
   $ mv plugin/* "/Users/$USER/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/spectralizer"

There is no Bin folder? Only Data. Please advise.


----------



## hifihillary (May 9, 2020)

hi, i used spectralizer v1.2 for mac for a while tonight with OBS v25.0.8 on mac mojave 10.14.6. very cool plugin, thank you for that.

then i went to try out another plugin - Tuna. the Tuna developer hasn't released a new version and has on their page to use the older version. installed it. couldn't get it to work AND it stopped spectralizer from working.
so, i tried many reinstalls and mac restarts and even deleted Tuna, still can't get spectralizer to work again. 
it shows up as a source but no audio from any source triggers the metering/visuals either in the overlay or in the source selection popup.
i can hear & see the audio coming into OBS on the audio mixer meters no problem. spectralizer is not recognizing the audio source.

tried re-installing homebrew and spectralizer, everything seems to be in the right place. 

help?


----------



## djillee (May 11, 2020)

Is there any possibility to use this with asio? Can't seem to get it working. Or maybe a workaround? My audio card it asio only.


----------



## giorgio forte (May 12, 2020)

Hi guys, it's my first post here. Itried to read about my problem with the plug-in but no way.
I didn't manage to see spetralizer on the list of sources

This is my Install.mac.sh:

#!/bin/sh
echo "Checking for brew.."
if ! [ -x "$(command -v brew)" ]; then
    echo 'Error: brew is not installed!'
    echo 'Install brew from https://brew.sh'
    exit 1
fi

echo "Checking for fftw..."
if brew ls --versions fftw > /dev/null; then
    echo "fftw is already installed"
else
    echo "Installing fftw"
    brew install fftw
fi

echo "Uninstalling old version"
rm -rf "/Users/$USER/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/spectralizer"
echo "Creating plugin folder"
mkdir -p "/Users/$USER/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/spectralizer"
echo "Moving plugin over"
mv plugin/* "/Users/$USER/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/spectralizer"
echo "Done!"/bin/bash -c "$(curl -fsSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/install/master/install.sh)"

I also attached my log if needed.
I hope you guys can help me! Thanx in advance!


----------



## ahMEmon (May 13, 2020)

For the life of me I cannot get this plugin to work. Using OBS 25, followed instructions, yet nothing. Files show UP in my obs-plugins folders yet nothing shows up in sources. Installation IS simple, but it just does not work. I am a PC noob (recent machead, windows is frustratingly new to me) so any help appreciated.


----------



## frogberg (May 20, 2020)

Trying to install on a Mac and I don't understand the first step of the installation instructions: _Install fftw3 over brew._ Is there an app called "fftw3 over brew"? If there is, I can't find it. Or do I install "brew" and then "fftw3" _over_ it? If so, I'm not quite sure how to install one application over another.

The rest of the instructions make sense and I've downloaded the correct file, just want to get this first step right before moving on.


----------



## Vrijheidradio (May 21, 2020)

I downloaded the zip from github but according to the manual I have o copy the content of the plugin folder in the zip to the plugin folder from OBS=. But the problem is thatre is no folder named "plugin" in the zip.
And in the video it looks like the zip contains different maps than I have,
The zip I downloaded had a map called "spectralizer-master" and in that map are a few maps called "data", "ffw3", "packages" and "src".
where can I find the plugins?
btw, the audio in he video is missing.


----------



## frogberg (May 21, 2020)

Vrijheidradio said:


> I downloaded the zip from github but according to the manual I have o copy the content of the plugin folder in the zip to the plugin folder from OBS=. But the problem is thatre is no folder named "plugin" in the zip.
> And in the video it looks like the zip contains different maps than I have,
> The zip I downloaded had a map called "spectralizer-master" and in that map are a few maps called "data", "ffw3", "packages" and "src".
> where can I find the plugins?
> btw, the audio in he video is missing.


From what I can tell reading the other comments in this thread, it looks like you downloaded the zip file with the source code. You'll want to go back and download the zip for the application.


----------



## frogberg (May 21, 2020)

AKASGaming said:


> How do you set this up in the first place? (I really tried every way I could) Is there a tutorial video somewhere?


Yup! Right here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-KxNJFh-TI


----------



## apoddar0115 (May 22, 2020)

Hey universallp

I'd like your help please. I have installed your package by first running brew in the terminal, and then running the install.sh for mac also in the terminal. I don't see Audio Visualizer in the sources. Can you help me please


----------



## Jack0009471 (May 22, 2020)

I can't get this to work. I'm running Linux Mint and I can usually get things going. Anyway, i've downloaded the plugin and I'm pretty sure i've for it in the right place. I've followed the instruction and it just won't show up on my sources. I'm pretty sure i'm doing something wrong but i can't figure out what it is. 
When i run the lines through terminal it just moves the BIN and DATA folders up to the Config/obs-studio folder. That folder didn't exist on the Home before but did appear correctly when I ran the terminal commands. I couldn't get it to work at first but finally it did run correctly through the terminal but still nothing.
It's pretty frustrating. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jack0009471 (May 23, 2020)

It seems I'm not the only person having this problem. I'm running Linux and i've worked out the issue. For anyone having the same difficulties, I hope this helps.
The version of OBS that you download from the Linux store doesn't work. It has several features switched off and is somehow more basic. First of all, remove it completely by uninstalling.Uninstall in the menu of simply...

sudo apt-get purge obs-studio 

After you've done then run...

sudo apt autoremove

All that does is clean old dead files. It won't do any harm but should clean out all the old OBS junk. 

Personally I manually went in and cleaned everything after. Just go to your HOME folder, search for OBS and delete anything left behind. Once you've got a nice, clean slate, reinstall it from the terminal.

Put into the terminal...

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio
sudo apt update
sudo apt install obs-studio

After that, you'll get a new, better version of OBS and you'll be able to add the plugins. I don't know what the problem was, but this fixed it for me.


----------



## hifihillary (May 25, 2020)

hifihillary said:


> hi, i used spectralizer v1.2 for mac for a while tonight with OBS v25.0.8 on mac mojave 10.14.6. very cool plugin, thank you for that.
> 
> then i went to try out another plugin - Tuna. the Tuna developer hasn't released a new version and has on their page to use the older version. installed it. couldn't get it to work AND it stopped spectralizer from working.
> so, i tried many reinstalls and mac restarts and even deleted Tuna, still can't get spectralizer to work again.
> ...


follow up - the problem is that spectralizer's source has to be toggled to something else, then toggled back. each. time. :(


----------



## flipofficial (May 27, 2020)

Hey, I know I might be late to the party on this one and probably people have stated this already. 
BUT......the Music Category on twitch and other platforms is growing rapidly, not to mention the podcasts and talk shows and most streamers (especially the ones starting out) use the ASIO driver. But spectralizer is not supporting ASIO and this is a feature I wanted since I started my stream.

I use Ableton to create loops and full songs with a lot of different elements and having that show up with spectralizer is something that I really love to have.(I am sure that all of the DJ streamers would enjoy as well).
My path is: MIC + Instrument > Ableton>ASIO

Spectralizer works with almost all of my media stuff, except ASIO.

Is there an update on when this will be implemented?


----------



## mleeneg (May 28, 2020)

Is there a way to have it rendered as a circle instead of a line?


----------



## Rontronik (Jun 4, 2020)

Installed Spectralizer on Mac with no problem EXCEPT found a compatibilty issue--> unable to open Adobe CC apps after spectralizer install (Uninstalled and Adobe CC apps work again) - any help on this would be fantastic - love the Spectralizer plugin but cant use (bummer)


----------



## Zzaaiinn (Jun 9, 2020)

The installation was successful on Mac ( using HomeBrew on Terminal ) - but it's not appearing on the source. The attached error message seems to be some issue ?

Please suggest how to resolve this issue!

Thank you <3


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't know what's causing this but....It happens when clicking check boxes, selecting from drop down menus, etc.


----------



## RompinDonkey (Jun 27, 2020)

Has anybody come across this issue before? As best I can tell this seems to happen when I install the Spectralizer plugin - I cannot get it to work, as in, Spectralizer doesn't show as an option in the "add source" menu but instead all of the menus and headings mess up as pictured







Had to uninstall OBS completely once and start over, same thing happened second time I tried to install Spectralizer and really don't wanna start over again :(  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RompinDonkey (Jun 29, 2020)

RompinDonkey said:


> Has anybody come across this issue before? As best I can tell this seems to happen when I install the Spectralizer plugin - I cannot get it to work, as in, Spectralizer doesn't show as an option in the "add source" menu but instead all of the menus and headings mess up as picturedView attachment 58157
> 
> 
> View attachment 58158
> ...



As an update I seem to have fixed the issue.  It seems to happen if I put the "Locale" files into my OBS files. Just for general advice, when installing plugins, if there is a Locale folder, should I be replacing the corresponding versions with the ones in a zip file? Or if they already exist not to bother? The plug in seems to be working fine now without my adding Locale docs and I am loving the plugin! Super sweet so thanks for that :)


----------



## Sabinn (Jul 31, 2020)

I've been playing with the settings to see if I can configure the Spectralizer output a visualization akin to KITT from Knight Rider. I can get the 3 bars, click the stereo option to center the falloff... but I can't center the audio visualization. Is this possible or am I barking up the wrong tree?

Example of KITT @ https://youtu.be/WiTYzppwU7s?t=15


----------



## universallp (Jul 31, 2020)

Sabinn said:


> I've been playing with the settings to see if I can configure the Spectralizer output a visualization akin to KITT from Knight Rider. I can get the 3 bars, click the stereo option to center the falloff... but I can't center the audio visualization. Is this possible or am I barking up the wrong tree?
> 
> Example of KITT @ https://youtu.be/WiTYzppwU7s?t=15


The stereo visualization is always centered, I don't know what you mean


----------



## universallp (Jul 31, 2020)

RompinDonkey said:


> As an update I seem to have fixed the issue.  It seems to happen if I put the "Locale" files into my OBS files. Just for general advice, when installing plugins, if there is a Locale folder, should I be replacing the corresponding versions with the ones in a zip file? Or if they already exist not to bother? The plug in seems to be working fine now without my adding Locale docs and I am loving the plugin! Super sweet so thanks for that :)


You have to merge the folders, not replace them. If you do that you are deleting the translation files for obs.


CharlieCountryman said:


> I don't know what's causing this but....It happens when clicking check boxes, selecting from drop down menus, etc.


That doesn't look like an issue with the plugin but rather with either obs studio or your general setup.


----------



## universallp (Jul 31, 2020)

Zzaaiinn said:


> The installation was successful on Mac ( using HomeBrew on Terminal ) - but it's not appearing on the source. The attached error message seems to be some issue ?
> 
> Please suggest how to resolve this issue!
> 
> Thank you <3


I don't use macOS so I can't really help you, but apparently `sudo xattr -d com.apple.quarantine pathtoplugin/bin/spectralizer.so` is supposed to fix that.


flipofficial said:


> Hey, I know I might be late to the party on this one and probably people have stated this already.
> BUT......the Music Category on twitch and other platforms is growing rapidly, not to mention the podcasts and talk shows and most streamers (especially the ones starting out) use the ASIO driver. But spectralizer is not supporting ASIO and this is a feature I wanted since I started my stream.
> 
> I use Ableton to create loops and full songs with a lot of different elements and having that show up with spectralizer is something that I really love to have.(I am sure that all of the DJ streamers would enjoy as well).
> ...


I don't use ASIO but I have heard from multiple people that it doesn't work for some reason, are you using the ASIO plugin for obs?


----------



## JuanLiempo (Aug 6, 2020)

This plug is so dope, definitely helps fill dead space for me in my static scenes. 

Came across these videos Audio Library youtube, was wondering if it was possible to have something similar as a filter?

Or if you could point me in a direction for making filters, i would definitely like to learn more.

Thanks again for the plugin.


----------



## universallp (Aug 6, 2020)

JuanLiempo said:


> This plug is so dope, definitely helps fill dead space for me in my static scenes.
> 
> Came across these videos Audio Library youtube, was wondering if it was possible to have something similar as a filter?
> 
> ...


The shader filter plugin is probably your best bet.


----------



## smith101 (Aug 9, 2020)

I've tried copying the files and then is does not showup on OBS 25.0.8 (64bits windows)

Please help


----------



## smith101 (Aug 10, 2020)

smith101 said:


> I've tried copying the files and then is does not showup on OBS 25.0.8 (64bits windows)
> 
> Please help





			https://obsproject.com/logs/e5CMjhanppCdAY-c


----------



## smith101 (Aug 12, 2020)

Shout out to windows users who are able to use the plugin

Please can you reply to this post or message

thank you


----------



## RoyceRemix (Aug 14, 2020)

First of all, great plugin!  One important note though, I thought that my install didn't work, as I've seen many people state in the discussion and reviews, and it was because the install video stops at merging the files and doesn't show how to use it.  I was looking for a new source in obs that would be called "spectralizer" and looked right past "audio visualizer" because it kind of blends in with the "audio input capture" and "audio output capture" that I'm so used to just glancing past.

I highly recommend at least stating in your description somewhere that people should be looking for audio visualizer in their sources, and it might be a good idea to update the video to also depict adding an instance of the plugin in OBS. Unfortunate that ppl post their issues under reviews instead of discussion, but clearing up how to use the plugin might help avoid unjust poor reviews like that.

Anyways, thanks for this awesome tool! Works great when you know where to find it! ;D


----------



## RoyceRemix (Aug 14, 2020)

smith101 said:


> https://obsproject.com/logs/e5CMjhanppCdAY-c


----------



## universallp (Aug 15, 2020)

RoyceRemix said:


> First of all, great plugin!  One important note though, I thought that my install didn't work, as I've seen many people state in the discussion and reviews, and it was because the install video stops at merging the files and doesn't show how to use it.  I was looking for a new source in obs that would be called "spectralizer" and looked right past "audio visualizer" because it kind of blends in with the "audio input capture" and "audio output capture" that I'm so used to just glancing past.
> 
> I highly recommend at least stating in your description somewhere that people should be looking for audio visualizer in their sources, and it might be a good idea to update the video to also depict adding an instance of the plugin in OBS. Unfortunate that ppl post their issues under reviews instead of discussion, but clearing up how to use the plugin might help avoid unjust poor reviews like that.
> 
> ...


I mean that missing source icon sticks out like a sore thumb, but yeah I keep my explanations fairly short because I've done it a dozen times so I skip way too many things but at the same time I don't want to assume that people can't figure these things out on their own.


----------



## RoyceRemix (Aug 15, 2020)

universallp said:


> I mean that missing source icon sticks out like a sore thumb, but yeah I keep my explanations fairly short because I've done it a dozen times so I skip way too many things but at the same time I don't want to assume that people can't figure these things out on their own.



Fair enough, but the average user probably isn't a power user either  Anyways it's always good to over-explain to the masses...
Why not just call it Spectralizer in the source list?


----------



## smith101 (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks to another windows user. Requested him to send his obs files and cross checked where the mistake was and it started working.

First of all thank you to the creator this tool.

The folders shown in the video are completely different from the ones downloaded. The issue lies here.

Thank you to all who helped me out.


----------



## universallp (Aug 18, 2020)

smith101 said:


> Thanks to another windows user. Requested him to send his obs files and cross checked where the mistake was and it started working.
> 
> First of all thank you to the creator this tool.
> 
> ...


The files are most definitely not different, the video show exactly what you have to download and if you download that archive you will get exactly the files you need.


----------



## smith101 (Aug 19, 2020)

Clearly the video is different from the download.

Below is a screenshot of the download folders




In the obs installation directory you do not have obs-plug.

I hope now you understand the issue other users are facing.


----------



## universallp (Aug 20, 2020)

smith101 said:


> Clearly the video is different from the download.
> 
> Below is a screenshot of the download folders
> View attachment 60154
> ...


I don't even know where you're getting these files from, the official download on github does not contain a folder called 'OBS-PLUG', neither does the official installation video on the plugin page show anything like that.


----------



## smith101 (Aug 22, 2020)

it's on this page





						spectralizer
					

I've decided to deprecate Spectralizer in favor of Waveform which offers more options.   [/SPOILER]




					obsproject.com
				




click on "go to download" and download the file "spectralizer.v1.2.win32.64.zip"

when you open the zip file, you can see it


----------



## universallp (Aug 22, 2020)

smith101 said:


> it's on this page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then something's wrong with your system or whatever you use for extracting the zip file. I do not get this issue on both linux and windows.


----------



## smith101 (Aug 27, 2020)

I've dowloaded the file from following link








						Release Fixes and auto scale option · univrsal/spectralizer
					

Added option to disable automatic volume scaling Added scale size and scale boost option Fixed Monstercat filter strength value range Fixed dead bars at the end of the visualizer For Linux and Mac ...




					github.com


----------



## universallp (Aug 27, 2020)

smith101 said:


> I've dowloaded the file from following link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know and I'm telling you that with any sane Archiving utility the file names should not be capitalized and/or cutoff.


----------



## smith101 (Aug 28, 2020)

I agree to what you say. it should not.


----------



## GamingDominari (Sep 7, 2020)

Is there anyway to make it so it only comes from a specific window? I have the Spotify app running but it won't let me just use audio from there.


----------



## universallp (Sep 7, 2020)

GamingDominari said:


> Is there anyway to make it so it only comes from a specific window? I have the Spotify app running but it won't let me just use audio from there.


Voice Meeter is your best bet, look it up or ask in the obs discord if you need help with setting it up


----------



## saiphur (Oct 9, 2020)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> spectralizer - Audio visualizer
> 
> ...



Sir, I have a question. Can you add an extra section that will make this visualizer round??
I think the round effect will make sectralizer cool and actually I want that. Can you please do that for me??


----------



## alniromusic (Nov 12, 2020)

EthynWithAY TTV said:


> I have 5 different audio tracks routed into OBS. Chatbot, Discord, Game / Desktop Sounds, Microphone, & Spotify, and I've tested it with all 5. As for my audio setup, I use Voicemeeter Potato and use Virtual Audio Cables for the routing. The whole VAIO thing is just one of the default names for the VM tracks, which I assume is just an acronym for Virtual Audio Input/Output.
> 
> I just tested the Spotify track with the compressor filter, and sidechained it with my microphone track, and that definitely works properly.
> 
> Is there any other screenshots or logs you would like me to send that might help solve this?


I have exactly the same issue, no matter the audio input i select on the plugin (the usual audio desktop or ASIO Input Capture sources from my audio interface) the visualizer will never move a bit. Did you ever found anything else about this?
*universallp could this kind of problem be related with the OBS Music Edition? 
Has anyone ever tested this plugin with WoiceMeeter (Potato) + OBS ME?

It is like the final missing addition to my streaming setup :(*


----------



## jegadk (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi everyone.

Downloaded the plugin, unzipped and copied to theOBS installation folder. Started OBS, added an Audio Outpot Capture (playing spotify), added the Audio Visualizer, and in settings Audio source, choosed the Audio Output Capture.

Everything works great, without any problems

Thanks for a nice little plugin. Looking forward to some more features like Gradient colors, random colors, having maybe 3 colors i a range, like VU.

Good luck with new features ;-)


----------



## universallp (Nov 13, 2020)

alniromusic said:


> I have exactly the same issue, no matter the audio input i select on the plugin (the usual audio desktop or ASIO Input Capture sources from my audio interface) the visualizer will never move a bit. Did you ever found anything else about this?
> *universallp could this kind of problem be related with the OBS Music Edition?
> Has anyone ever tested this plugin with WoiceMeeter (Potato) + OBS ME?
> 
> It is like the final missing addition to my streaming setup :(*


Yeah I just tested it with ASIO and it didn't work for me either, but I have no clue why.


----------



## TheOriginalG (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello all,
Overall amazing plug-in for OBS studios and works flawlessly as intended.

I wanted to also put out the idea of possibly creating a setting in the plugin where you can make the visualizer circular and add a third properties filter to resemble "Trap Nation" (Examples can be found on Youtube).

Keep up the good work and looking forward to new features in the near future!


----------



## alniromusic (Nov 16, 2020)

universallp said:


> Yeah I just tested it with ASIO and it didn't work for me either, but I have no clue why.


Bad news for me then, as my focus for streaming with OBS is in online guitar & bass teaching and ASIO is basic for keeping the audio latency low and controlled :/
I wish someone could figure out and point what´s the issue or a possible fix... but anyway, many thanks for at least replying and testing it!


----------



## worldalternativemusic (Dec 7, 2020)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> spectralizer - Audio visualizer
> 
> ...


I need to understand coding


----------



## seabass9 (Dec 13, 2020)

I love this plugin. I just got a new MacBook Air M1 and wondering if it would be possible to compile this for the ARM processor's?


----------



## universallp (Dec 13, 2020)

seabass9 said:


> I love this plugin. I just got a new MacBook Air M1 and wondering if it would be possible to compile this for the ARM processor's?


Maybe, if you compile it yourself. I will and can not do it.


----------



## MyNameisGadda (Dec 19, 2020)

This wouldn't happen to be compatible with SLOBS, would it?


----------



## universallp (Dec 19, 2020)

MyNameisGadda said:


> This wouldn't happen to be compatible with SLOBS, would it?


No as far as I know, no plugins are compatible with streamlabs obs. Even if I could make it compatbile, I wouldn't, because Streamlabs obs is inferior in almost every way, imho.


----------



## MyNameisGadda (Dec 19, 2020)

universallp said:


> No as far as I know, no plugins are compatible with streamlabs obs. Even if I could make it compatbile, I wouldn't, because Streamlabs obs is inferior in almost every way, imho.


Fair enough, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## universallp (Dec 25, 2020)

universallp updated spectralizer with a new update entry:

Radial mode, wire mode and logarithmic scale



> Added a radial mode, which make the bars follow the outside of a circle
> Added a wire mode, which displays a line instead of individual bars
> Added logarithmic scale option
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## universallp (Dec 27, 2020)

universallp updated spectralizer with a new update entry:

Added padding and offset



> Added padding and offset to circular visualizer.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hmeneses (Dec 28, 2020)

any idea why i'm not any longer able to add a filter? it should add flames to the spectralizer


----------



## Wilson teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)

how to install spectralizer to obs macbook pro sierra version 10.12.6 OBS version 24.0.6


----------



## Wilson teixeira (Dec 29, 2020)

how to install spectralizer to obs macbook pro sierra version 10.12.6 OBS version 24.0.6


----------



## universallp (Dec 29, 2020)

universallp updated spectralizer with a new update entry:

Fixed filters



> Readded OBS_SOURCE_CUSTOM_DRAW, which is needed for filters to work.
> Fixed some installation paths in cmake.
> Fixed Visualizer needing a refresh on startup when using circular mode.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ahht05 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi, Thanks for your kind efforts, but the plugin crashes OBS every time I try to use it, I'll try to attach the crash report and a screen shot, thanks for your kind assistance:


Unhandled exception: c0000005
Date/Time: 2021-01-09, 00:15:39
Fault address: 7FF8680A7FE0 (c:\program files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\spectralizer.dll)
libobs version: 26.1.1 (64-bit)
Windows version: 10.0 build 18363 (release: 1909; revision: 1256; 64-bit)
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4720HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz


----------



## siel (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi there, 

i have a Macbook, just downloaded te install file..
installed the brew package from the site, after that I installed the spectralize.pkg
that should do it, but OBS doesn't recognizes "Audio Vizualizer".
Did I missed something? 
Hope you can help me out.


----------



## universallp (Jan 11, 2021)

siel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i have a Macbook, just downloaded te install file..
> installed the brew package from the site, after that I installed the spectralize.pkg
> ...


From the github issue:
Go to System Preferences > Security and Privacy, and under the General Tab, you should see a button to "Allow Anyways" for the spectralizer verification or the command `sudo xattr -d com.apple.quarantine {path to the plugin}/bin/spectralizer.so` (You have to know the path for that though).

Other than that I have no clue.


----------



## Ahht05 (Jan 12, 2021)

universallp said:


> From the github issue:
> Go to System Preferences > Security and Privacy, and under the General Tab, you should see a button to "Allow Anyways" for the spectralizer verification or the command `sudo xattr -d com.apple.quarantine {path to the plugin}/bin/spectralizer.so` (You have to know the path for that though).
> 
> Other than that I have no clue.


I really don't know why did you skip answering my question, but it wasn't good anyway


----------



## universallp (Jan 13, 2021)

Ahht05 said:


> I really don't know why did you skip answering my question, but it wasn't good anyway


I don't know what's causing the issue. There, are you happy now?


----------



## Ahht05 (Jan 13, 2021)

universallp said:


> I don't know what's causing the issue. There, are you happy now?


No, I would have been happy and appreciated if you answered me by this same answer from the beginning.


----------



## Yurlyn (Jan 13, 2021)

Sup, this plugin is awesome. I just have a question, in circular bars mode there seems to be a lack of a proper stereo readout like in the other modes. Is there a way to fix this? Currently I have it set up in a half circle and I'm using a Source Mirror to mirror the direction because I don't like the high end (lower volume outputs) ending up mashed against the low end (higher volume readout). While the effect is sort of like Monstercat like this with the proper settings I would love it if I can make the other side actually be the other stereo channel. It could work if there is a checkmark/dropdown menu that lets you select which channel of the sound input you wish to use. That way I can just run two of these and set them up the same except that they are spectralizing a different channel of the same input.

Thanks in advance :D

(Left is Source Mirror, right is original)


----------



## universallp (Jan 13, 2021)

Yurlyn said:


> Sup, this plugin is awesome. I just have a question, in circular bars mode there seems to be a lack of a proper stereo readout like in the other modes. Is there a way to fix this? Currently I have it set up in a half circle and I'm using a Source Mirror to mirror the direction because I don't like the high end (lower volume outputs) ending up mashed against the low end (higher volume readout). While the effect is sort of like Monstercat like this with the proper settings I would love it if I can make the other side actually be the other stereo channel. It could work if there is a checkmark/dropdown menu that lets you select which channel of the sound input you wish to use. That way I can just run two of these and set them up the same except that they are spectralizing a different channel of the same input.
> 
> Thanks in advance :D
> 
> ...


Stereo isn't supported in the circular mode. Don't know if it'll be added at some point.


----------



## Yurlyn (Jan 14, 2021)

universallp said:


> Stereo isn't supported in the circular mode. Don't know if it'll be added at some point.


Aahw, too bad. Oh well, I'll just keep it as I have it now then. Thanks for answering.


----------



## jembawls (Jan 26, 2021)

I know rounded tips has been requested before and shot down due to not having/wanting to add another way to draw the bars - rectangles are easy to draw, rectangles with rounded corners are not so straight forward, i get that. 

But I have a suggested, quick-and-dirty implementation: circles ARE easy to draw in software, no? Could you not draw a circle centered at the tip of a rectangle that has the diameter the same width of the rectangle? This would only work for creating a rounded tip and not necessarily rounded corners, but it's something (and also happens to be exactly what I'm after).

Pro diagram included:


----------



## universallp (Jan 26, 2021)

jembawls said:


> I know rounded tips has been requested before and shot down due to not having/wanting to add another way to draw the bars - rectangles are easy to draw, rectangles with rounded corners are not so straight forward, i get that.
> 
> But I have a suggested, quick-and-dirty implementation: circles ARE easy to draw in software, no? Could you not draw a circle centered at the tip of a rectangle that has the diameter the same width of the rectangle? This would only work for creating a rounded tip and not necessarily rounded corners, but it's something (and also happens to be exactly what I'm after).
> 
> ...


Nope, there's no integrated way to do that. There's only one for rectangles. The alternative is to draw a list of points which is what I'd use but I can't really be bothered to figure out the math for that.


----------



## jembawls (Jan 26, 2021)

The math for a circle of points? Here's some psuedocode, the math isn't too tricky:

//User Parameters
float CIRCLE_DIAMETER = BAR_WIDTH; //circle diameter == bar width
int NUMBER_OF_POINTS = 90; //resolution of the circle

float offsetX = 0.0f;
float offsetY = 0.0f;
float angleDifference = 360.0f / NUMBER_OF_POINTS; //in degrees
for( int i = 0; i < NUMBER_OF_POINTS; ++i)
{
    offsetX = sin(angleDifference * i) * CIRCLE_DIAMETER ;
    offsetY = cos(angleDifference * i) * CIRCLE_DIAMETER ;
    listOfPoints.Add(offsetX, offsetY); //add to whatever list you would use to store the points
}

Apply those offsets at the center-top extent (and/or bottom if stereo) of the rectangle. As they are only offsets this list can be reused for every rectangle without needing to be calculated every frame.


----------



## universallp (Jan 27, 2021)

jembawls said:


> The math for a circle of points? Here's some psuedocode, the math isn't too tricky:
> 
> //User Parameters
> float CIRCLE_DIAMETER = BAR_WIDTH; //circle diameter == bar width
> ...


The issue isn't really the circle coordinates but getting them into a triangle list that draws a rectangle with rounded corners.



Anyways here it is. It was about as much as a pain to get it working as I thought. It doesn't work in the circular mode, maybe I'll look into it, but for now that's all I'm willing to do.


----------



## jembawls (Jan 28, 2021)

HOLY CRAP THIS IS HUGE!! Thank you so much! I didn't realise it had to be a triangle list, that would definitely make things a bit of a pain in the but. Thank you so so much.

When can we expect the pre-built release? (i don't know how to build the project)


----------



## universallp (Jan 28, 2021)

jembawls said:


> HOLY CRAP THIS IS HUGE!! Thank you so much! I didn't realise it had to be a triangle list, that would definitely make things a bit of a pain in the but. Thank you so so much.
> 
> When can we expect the pre-built release? (i don't know how to build the project)


There are nightly builds for every commit. The latest one is here https://github.com/univrsal/spectralizer/actions/runs/516564720 you'll need a github account though.


----------



## universallp (Jan 28, 2021)

universallp updated spectralizer with a new update entry:

Rounded corners



> Added rounded corners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mmohsen (Feb 1, 2021)

siel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i have a Macbook, just downloaded te install file..
> installed the brew package from the site, after that I installed the spectralize.pkg
> ...



I have the same problem. Tested on 
macOS 10.15.6 (Catalina)
OBS 26.1.2
Spectralizer 1.3.4

Suggested solution doesn't work

Help is appreciated


----------



## ThanaKhan (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello, I installed this plugin but I have a major problem.
The sound and the image are shifted. On the OBS return everything is ok but live or in recording, I have a desynchronization.
Anyone have a solution?
Thank you.


----------



## jglisson (Feb 14, 2021)

ThanaKhan said:


> Hello, I installed this plugin but I have a major problem.
> The sound and the image are shifted. On the OBS return everything is ok but live or in recording, I have a desynchronization.
> Anyone have a solution?
> Thank you.


I'm also having this problem. When I monitor audio in OBS, it looks like the visualization is in sync, but when I listen to it on the stream, it's pretty obvious that the visualizer is actually AHEAD of the music. The visualizer moves first, then you hear the audio. I'd love to figure out what's up so I can use this.


----------



## andreanegri (Feb 20, 2021)

mmohsen said:


> I have the same problem. Tested on
> macOS 10.15.6 (Catalina)
> OBS 26.1.2
> Spectralizer 1.3.4
> ...


 The same here with same configuration, Catalina last update 10.15.7


----------



## phonic (Feb 24, 2021)

why cant i see this on streamlabs obs i have installed it and its confirmed but whenever i click the plus symbol to add it it doesnt appear in the list to be added, is there a streamlabs version or not  ????


----------



## universallp (Feb 25, 2021)

phonic said:


> why cant i see this on streamlabs obs i have installed it and its confirmed but whenever i click the plus symbol to add it it doesnt appear in the list to be added, is there a streamlabs version or not  ????


No there's no streamlabs obs version, because streamlabs obs doesn't support plugins.


----------



## yungako (Feb 27, 2021)

after downloading spectralizer.v1.3.4.macos.pkg the spectralizer.pkg inside is "damaged" and cant be opened.


----------



## seabass9 (Mar 2, 2021)

Update, I just tested Spectralizer 1.3.4 + OBS 26.1.2 + MacOS 11.2 (Big Sur) on my M1 Macbook Air and it works flawlessly! Thank you @universallp for your work on this!


----------



## Talonis (Mar 11, 2021)

seabass9 said:


> Update, I just tested Spectralizer 1.3.4 + OBS 26.1.2 + MacOS 11.2 (Big Sur) on my M1 Macbook Air and it works flawlessly! Thank you @universallp for your work on this!



Oooh. How did you get it to work on your M1 Mac? I just tried but it failed – It doesn't show up as an available source to add in. (It works fine on my old Intel Mac, though).

Any hints much appreciated!


----------



## Talonis (Mar 12, 2021)

Yep, installed on same setup as _seabass9_ and not appearing in OBS on M1 Mac. Brew & fftw installed, but nothing in OBS.


----------



## Tamerax (Mar 12, 2021)

Just wanted to add that I also don't have this working with the Asio Input. Installed from Github this morning.
Thanks!


----------



## Talonis (Mar 13, 2021)

Well, I've tried everything I reasonably can to get this working on an M1 Mac (after reading extensively here and elsewhere), but I know my limits so giving up on this.

Instead I will probably just pop some kind of animated logo on the screen – heck it may even look like a spectralizer (it doesn't have to be accurate, it just has to move).


----------



## RichardCBAT (Mar 19, 2021)

How to make Spectralizer works on M1 (Apple Silicon)?

1) Download the latest version of Spectralizer
2) Install Homebrew (https://brew.sh) *UNDER Rosetta*

Right click on TERMINAL App / Get Info




Check "Open using Rosetta"



Insert the "arch -x86_64" before the installation command from the https://brew.sh like this:
`arch -x86_64 /bin/bash -c "$(curl -fsSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/Homebrew/install/HEAD/install.sh)"`
Follow the instructions in the Terminal
3) Install FFTW in the same window of Terminal: `brew install fftw`
4) Install Spectralizer
5) You are ready to go ;-)

I hope these instructions have helped you!








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv


----------



## cwawesome (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey! For some reason, I have the .dll file downloaded and installed in the plugins folder, but it won't show up on obs, will somebody help?


----------



## thevelvetoutlet (Mar 25, 2021)

so im quite new to obs, specifically about 12 hours new and i downloaded the spectralizer for an effect i saw in which you focus the view in on one of the bars and place an image overlay filter to create the illusion of animation triggered by audio.

i used an image that had a transparent background and despite my successful attempt to recreate the effect, the transparent parts of the image are now solid black. i presume this is due to the color of the bar coming through the transparency. trying to use any of the various color key filters reduces the image to distorted pixels so that isnt an option to clear the crude box. is there any other way i could remedy this or am i just s#!t outta luck?

thank youuuu.


----------



## Vectif (Mar 31, 2021)

Hello. I love the Spectralizer plugin and I find it very neat. However, there's something I'd like to do that I'm not sure how I can go about it, if anyone has an answer or can point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it.

I want to make Spectralizer work with either just one single bar, or to be more of a "pulsing" thing rather than volume bars. Is there a way I could use Spectralizer, or volume values to make something alter it's brightness or transparency as a whole? E.g. depending on volume to make a whole image or square or canvas light up. Most of the time spectralizer will go in one direction, whether upwards, downwards, or sideways, or in a circle, but is there a way to make it some sort of pulse instead? For example, what if I wanted to have something that lights up as volume starts/stop or fades as it gets louder or quieter. Is there a way I could achieve that? Thanks!


----------



## Beelz (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey there! Really wanted to get this awesome plugin running for my stream but I'm running into a problem.
I've followed the manual instructions and even used the installer (for win64) and for some reason OBS never wants to launch. The process doesn't even run, it just won't run. After removing the Spectralizer files OBS runs just fine again. Is this a known issue by chance?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ADRIlAN (Apr 10, 2021)

OBS wont laucn and is crashing when switching scenes with spectralizer added as source. No problems without it. latest version of obs studio


----------



## かつこ (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi!
This is something I have written in my initial review of the plugin but I figured that it would be best if posted here.
A few features that I would personally like seen:

*Display custom frequency range
Ability to easily add/make third-party filters (akin to Monstercat filter, SGS)*

In any case, this plugin is wonderful. Thank you in advance and for posting this plugin  (=^･ω･^=)


----------



## universallp (Apr 28, 2021)

かつこ said:


> Hi!
> This is something I have written in my initial review of the plugin but I figured that it would be best if posted here.
> A few features that I would personally like seen:
> 
> ...


I don't think either of these will be added anytime soon. I don't really know how to limit the frequency range and adding filters would need to be done by adding them to the plugin as I don't see an easy way to let them be added on the fly.


----------



## Freschi (May 15, 2021)

Hi i got a feature request:
first of all thanks for the great plugin.
the only feature i am missing atm is to let the colors to start at 1 point and then fade to another.


----------



## universallp (May 15, 2021)

Freschi said:


> Hi i got a feature request:
> first of all thanks for the great plugin.
> the only feature i am missing atm is to let the colors to start at 1 point and then fade to another.


You can do that with masks and the gradient source


----------



## fatihG_ (May 20, 2021)

You can do whatever you want with the Spectralizer plugin and any other filter in OBS.


----------



## Pegaso (May 31, 2021)

Hello friends, Spectralizer when adding *The plugin in a VLC* video source does not work, it goes very well with *Multimedia Source*.

Only VLC allows adding a folder or multiple video files.

I appreciate if someone has any solution, greetings.

=============================
OBS 26.1.1 (64 Bit, Windows)

Windows 10


----------



## Pegaso (May 31, 2021)

Pegaso said:


> Hello friends, Spectralizer when adding *The plugin in a VLC* video source does not work, it goes very well with *Multimedia Source*.
> 
> Only VLC allows adding a folder or multiple video files.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerrid80 (Jun 8, 2021)

As a music streamer, this plugin is EXACTLY what I need.  Thanks for making this.

That being said, I also run Mac and the installation process is overly complicated and borderline sus. IDK why you "hate" Apple, but would you consider developing updates to make the process that much easier? I'm currently using an Intel Mac, and will soon upgrade to M-series. @RichardCBAT posted what it's currently like with an M1 Mac, but Rosetta will eventually fade as developers make more optimized software for the Apple silicon. You mentioned a $100 price. Is that for The App Store? I doubt that's necessary for the plug-in.


----------



## universallp (Jun 8, 2021)

Jerrid80 said:


> As a music streamer, this plugin is EXACTLY what I need.  Thanks for making this.
> 
> That being said, I also run Mac and the installation process is overly complicated and borderline sus. IDK why you "hate" Apple, but would you consider developing updates to make the process that much easier? I'm currently using an Intel Mac, and will soon upgrade to M-series. @RichardCBAT posted what it's currently like with an M1 Mac, but Rosetta will eventually fade as developers make more optimized software for the Apple silicon. You mentioned a $100 price. Is that for The App Store? I doubt that's necessary for the plug-in.


The 100$ annual fee is for an Apple developer account so I can sign the release. If I don't do that users will not be able to run the installer or even the plugin without getting a fun little message box like this:


----------



## Corelogix (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm fairly new to OBS, I run Mac Big Sur os with intel chip. It has been stated that it's a complicated process to install. I installed the spectralizer.v1.3.4.macos.pkg and it does not show up in the sources list (see below) do I need to install something else? What are the install steps and any additional software if needed.  Thanks so much.


----------



## universallp (Jun 18, 2021)

Corelogix said:


> I'm fairly new to OBS, I run Mac Big Sur os with intel chip. It has been stated that it's a complicated process to install. I installed the spectralizer.v1.3.4.macos.pkg and it does not show up in the sources list (see below) do I need to install something else? What are the install steps and any additional software if needed.  Thanks so much.
> View attachment 72356


Did you read the first page of the installer?


----------



## pepelunavarro (Jun 22, 2021)

Corelogix said:


> I'm fairly new to OBS, I run Mac Big Sur os with intel chip. It has been stated that it's a complicated process to install. I installed the spectralizer.v1.3.4.macos.pkg and it does not show up in the sources list (see below) do I need to install something else? What are the install steps and any additional software if needed.  Thanks so much.
> View attachment 72356



The steps to install in Mac Big Sur with intel chip:
- Install the macos.pkg
- In terminal, run "brew install fftw"
- If you don't have Homebrew installed: https://brew.sh/


----------



## kintaro829 (Jul 13, 2021)

Is there a function to deactive the spectrelizer when there is no audi source input?
Everything hide when musik stops only the bars ( _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _) left on the scene.

Here is a video i've made to show you the issue:








						Feature Request: Deactivate / don't show Spectralizer w/o input (Audio source)
					

Can the Spectrelizer be deactivated when audio source stop getting input?




					youtu.be


----------



## universallp (Jul 13, 2021)

kintaro829 said:


> Is there a function to deactive the spectrelizer when there is no audi source input?
> Everything hide when musik stops only the bars ( _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _) left on the scene.
> 
> Here is a video i've made to show you the issue:
> ...


Just crop the bottom off.


----------



## kintaro829 (Jul 13, 2021)

universallp said:


> Just crop the bottom off.


Oof.. yeah.. it is so simple i haven't thought about it.
Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Xunkar (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you for your work on this plugin. I would like this kind of perspective transform do you think this could be possible?


----------



## djnastynige (Oct 16, 2021)

Did anyone get this working on a Apple M1 chip Mac/iMac?


----------



## torpex2002 (Oct 29, 2021)

Xunkar said:


> View attachment 74836
> Thank you for your work on this plugin. I would like this kind of perspective transform do you think this could be possible?


That would be fairly easy to do in conjunction with the 3D transform plugin applied to the spectraliser.
Then with a few other filters and plugins that involve image masks, hue change, and automation controls like "move value," you can get pretty creative.


----------



## torpex2002 (Oct 29, 2021)

There is what I believe to be a potential bug in this plugin, I've noticed that ever since I installed it and am now using a few instances of it in one of my scene collections, every time I open the OBS app with that scene collection auto loading, all my video sources appear laggy, they get that way about a second after OBS finishes loading the collection, for the first second they play smoothly.
After going through a screen capture frame by frame, it appears that all my 30fps video sources are now playing at 15 fps instead, not that their overall speed is slower, it just means that each frame stays on the screen for twice as long as it's supposed to and every second frame is skipped, so it looks laggy and lacking the typical smoothness of a 30fps video.
This wasn't a PC resource issue, it turend out to be an OBS/plugin issue.
The workround I've discovered, after trying evry possible permutation of OBS, encoder and Windows settings, is simply to temporarily load up a different scene collection without spectraliser in it, then load the original one back in and the problem disappears.
If I had to guess, I'd say that when you combine OBS boot up followed instantly by spectraliser loading, the plugin interrupts and upsets the codec OBS tries to use to play video sources, might be related to that 60fps bug from earlier iterations of the plugin.
On a lighter note, other than that one thing, great plugin!
Lots of options and flexibility that saves having to buy and set up third party visualisers.


----------



## chrissul13 (Nov 28, 2021)

If anyone has had trouble installing this on a  new M1 or M1X mac, i just made a tutorial on how to install.   It took a lot of troubleshooting before i realized the rosetta option needed to be enabled when installing homebrew:









						How to Install FREE OBS spectralizer on M1 Macs!  (Will make it visible in OBS)
					

This is how to PROPERLY install the OBS Spectralizer plugin into an M1 based Mac machine.  The architecture of HomeBrew does not install correctly if it is r...




					youtu.be


----------



## qwe1154323937 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello, I am a user in the Chinese area. Your plug-in has helped me a lot.
However, I noticed that you did not localize it. I provided Chinese localization for it. I hope you can add it in the next version!
Thank you very much!


----------



## seabass9 (Dec 4, 2021)

@chrissul13 if you haven't tried it out yet I highly recommend you give the ARM OBS version a try, runs so much better than the rosetta one. ref: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-on-apple-silicon.133606/post-550520


----------



## NicoIsntHere (Dec 20, 2021)

Can't reply to my review (had crashing caused by this plugin) I have found that using the Wire mode was causing my crashing. Even using a single visualizer with no input or source the wire mode no matter the settings would cause crashing for me. Bars or circular bars no issues whatsoever. I have posted a review and made a post with my crash logs and hope it can be sorted out because I really like the look of the Wire mode with fill on. Cheers.

TDLR: Wire mode (any settings) causes crashing for me and even one Blue Screen
(Specs: 3700x, Gigabyte x470 mobo, 3070ti and 32GB 3200mhz ram)


----------



## universallp (Dec 20, 2021)

NicoIsntHere said:


> Can't reply to my review (had crashing caused by this plugin) I have found that using the Wire mode was causing my crashing. Even using a single visualizer with no input or source the wire mode no matter the settings would cause crashing for me. Bars or circular bars no issues whatsoever. I have posted a review and made a post with my crash logs and hope it can be sorted out because I really like the look of the Wire mode with fill on. Cheers.
> 
> TDLR: Wire mode (any settings) causes crashing for me and even one Blue Screen
> (Specs: 3700x, Gigabyte x470 mobo, 3070ti and 32GB 3200mhz ram)


Yeah there seems to be some issues with drawing. I can't reproduce the issue myself, but I wanted to rewrite that at some point anyways. I don't have too much time on my hand right now, though.


----------



## RaduL (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello @universallp i have recently installed OBS Studio ME, its a version of OBS that has the option to add vst3 plugins and the spectralizer doesnt seem to capture any audio from my pc. I want to mention that i have used Spectralizer before this change on the last version of OBS and worked fine. Can you check to see if its compatible with OBS Studio ME version and if you can make a workoaround? Bellow is the log file. Thanks in advance and good job btw.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/R6PmGi-n5F4AhjbW


----------



## universallp (Dec 20, 2021)

RaduL said:


> Hello @universallp i have recently installed OBS Studio ME, its a version of OBS that has the option to add vst3 plugins and the spectralizer doesnt seem to capture any audio from my pc. I want to mention that i have used Spectralizer before this change on the last version of OBS and worked fine. Can you check to see if its compatible with OBS Studio ME version and if you can make a workoaround? Bellow is the log file. Thanks in advance and good job btw.
> 
> 
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/R6PmGi-n5F4AhjbW


Did it work with music edition before? I don't use music edition and I don't really plan on trying to fix that issue. There's some other people that have had problems with getting the visualizer to work which might be related, but I haven't found a solution.


----------



## MurdoMaclachlan (Jan 6, 2022)

jglisson said:


> I'm also having this problem. When I monitor audio in OBS, it looks like the visualization is in sync, but when I listen to it on the stream, it's pretty obvious that the visualizer is actually AHEAD of the music. The visualizer moves first, then you hear the audio. I'd love to figure out what's up so I can use this.



I'm experiencing this issue too, with OBS 27.1.3 on Linux.

I'm using the spectralizer with a VLC source and in preview it looks fine, but watching back streams or recorded videos, the spectralizer appears to run roughly a second ahead of the music. jglisson's and ThanaKhan's comments seem to have been missed, so I was wondering if this is a known issue, and if there's any effort going into investigating/fixing it, or at least adding the ability to add a custom delay to the spectralizer to work around it.


----------



## universallp (Jan 6, 2022)

MurdoMaclachlan said:


> I'm experiencing this issue too, with OBS 27.1.3 on Linux.
> 
> I'm using the spectralizer with a VLC source and in preview it looks fine, but watching back streams or recorded videos, the spectralizer appears to run roughly a second ahead of the music. jglisson's and ThanaKhan's comments seem to have been missed, so I was wondering if this is a known issue, and if there's any effort going into investigating/fixing it, or at least adding the ability to add a custom delay to the spectralizer to work around it.


The visualizer gets the audio directly from obs so it rather feels like the audio itself in the video is delayed. I've had an issue like that on linux with multi track recordings, but other than that I have no clue


----------



## Andre_601 (Jan 13, 2022)

Not sure if this can be improved in any form, but when using the circle type do the lines look a bit odd.
Like it's hard to explain for me, but they don't quite form a proper circle and look like a bit off-center or something.

Hope this screenshot here can help understanding this issue:


----------



## danielUL (Jan 22, 2022)

Hej everyone. I want to use the plugin as an audio (meter) indicator with just on bar. So I set detail to 1 bin. Unfortunately just a zero, not moving bin is show. Setting detail to 2 bins a moving and a zero bin are shown. Three bins are shown correct.


----------



## universallp (Jan 22, 2022)

danielUL said:


> Hej everyone. I want to use the plugin as an audio (meter) indicator with just on bar. So I set detail to 1 bin. Unfortunately just a zero, not moving bin is show. Setting detail to 2 bins a moving and a zero bin are shown. Three bins are shown correct.


That's not really what the plugin is intended for. You can crop the source though and just leave it at three bins


----------



## danielUL (Jan 24, 2022)

universallp said:


> That's not really what the plugin is intended for. You can crop the source though and just leave it at three bins



Ok, I understand. Nevertheless this seems to be a bug.

Could you recommend another, better plugin that visualizes the audio in the program output?


----------



## universallp (Jan 24, 2022)

danielUL said:


> Ok, I understand. Nevertheless this seems to be a bug.
> 
> Could you recommend another, better plugin that visualizes the audio in the program output?








						Waveform
					

Waveform is a plugin for showing a (cosmetic) frequency spectrum graph and other metrics of an audio source. Features:  Frequency Spectrum  Curve graph Bar and 'stepped' bar graphs Circular versions of the above  Levels  Peak Meter RMS Meter




					obsproject.com


----------



## Human :v (Feb 16, 2022)

#ask

I can't install spectralizer in OBS 21.1.2, this plugin is not showing at obs "add "source menu. Please help me \>o</


----------



## universallp (Feb 16, 2022)

Human :v said:


> #ask
> 
> I can't install spectralizer in OBS 21.1.2, this plugin is not showing at obs "add "source menu. Please help me \>o</


Why are you using an almost four year old version of obs? Spectralizer requires at least 24.0.0 but you should always use the latest.


----------



## Human :v (Feb 17, 2022)

universallp said:


> Why are you using an almost four year old version of obs? Spectralizer requires at least 24.0.0 but you should always use the latest.


Thankyou, i will update it


----------



## Alan_Fehr (Mar 21, 2022)

Clarifying question: Does this run on Mac?
- The overview page only lists Win and Linux
- The download page has .macos.pkg files
- I installed it, but I can't find it in OBS anywhere

<insert confused emoji>


----------



## universallp (Mar 21, 2022)

Alan_Fehr said:


> Clarifying question: Does this run on Mac?
> - The overview page only lists Win and Linux
> - The download page has .macos.pkg files
> - I installed it, but I can't find it in OBS anywhere
> ...


Did you read the first page of the installer?


----------



## zMasterSkill (Mar 27, 2022)

Hey, i just installed this plugin excactly like shown in the video but it isnt showing up on my Add Sources list. My OBS version is 27.2.3 and im using StreamElements.


----------



## universallp (Mar 27, 2022)

zMasterSkill said:


> Hey, i just installed this plugin excactly like shown in the video but it isnt showing up on my Add Sources list. My OBS version is 27.2.3 and im using StreamElements.


Can you upload your obs log?


----------



## zMasterSkill (Mar 28, 2022)

Sure, here you go: https://www.toptal.com/developers/hastebin/zujogixoha.yaml


----------



## universallp (Mar 28, 2022)

zMasterSkill said:


> Sure, here you go: https://www.toptal.com/developers/hastebin/zujogixoha.yaml


The plugin isn't being loaded at all, so obs is not finding it, which means it wasn't installed into the right locaton.


----------



## universallp (Mar 30, 2022)

Just a heads up, I saw that Waveform added a radial mode and rounded corners which basically means that spectralizer is deprecated so there most likely won't be any updates anymore.


----------



## hmeneses (Mar 30, 2022)

universallp said:


> Just a heads up, I saw that Waveform added a radial mode and rounded corners which basically means that spectralizer is deprecated so there most likely won't be any updates anymore.


please don't, i'd like more the way  spectralizer  responses to the audio, and the option to use filters like monstercat, always is a good idea to have choices


----------



## universallp (Mar 30, 2022)

hmeneses said:


> please don't, i'd like more the way  spectralizer  responses to the audio, and the option to use filters like monstercat, always is a good idea to have choices


The plugin won't disappear, I just won't work on it anymore (I technically haven't for quite a bit already). I might make a pull request to add the monstercat filter to Waveform depending on how easy it is.


----------



## HDCommons (Mar 31, 2022)

RichardCBAT said:


> How to make Spectralizer works on M1 (Apple Silicon)?
> 
> 1) Download the latest version of Spectralizer
> 2) Install Homebrew (https://brew.sh) *UNDER Rosetta*
> ...



Thank you bro - THAT did help in the end after brew & fftw uninstall and reinstall. 
now I managed to get it running. appreciated.


----------



## thmsdj (Apr 28, 2022)

Has anyone of you gotten Spectralizer to work with M1 ARM optimised OBS build ? My build is 27.2.0, but cannot find the plugin for Spectralizer in the view. For the Rosetta version (26.1.3) the plugin can be seen in the menu. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Luisk (May 8, 2022)

Hi, I did my best, i couldn't  installed the Spectralizer on Mac M1. I need help. Any video tutorial  didn't worked for me.


----------



## Luisk (May 8, 2022)

HDCommons said:


> Thank you bro - THAT did help in the end after brew & fftw uninstall and reinstall.
> now I managed to get it running. appreciated.


Didn't work for me. I installed the Homebrew without problem but when i am going installed the FFTW. it say i can't. Look the image, I don't know what that mean.


----------



## Tormy (Jun 11, 2022)

I still have problems with it. If the source is coming form an audio file: it's ok. It works fine.
If the source is coming from ASIO source (on my case: microphone connected to the audio  interface) it doesn't work


----------



## Tormy (Jun 28, 2022)

Since I didn't get yet any feedback about, should I consider this project as abandonware?


----------



## universallp (Jun 28, 2022)

It's deprecated like it says on the resource page, try waveform instead


----------



## Tormy (Jul 5, 2022)

universallp said:


> It's deprecated like it says on the resource page, try waveform instead


yes I have WaveForm. It works fine but I don't get the spectrum.


----------



## Monagii (Aug 10, 2022)

Good Afternnon, I am trying to use the spectralizer on my obs, but it isn't appearing for some reason. I use a windows computer. Can you help me?


----------



## Nass86 (Aug 21, 2022)

Just want to say thank you for your work on this - it has brought me much joy :)


----------



## PedjaS (Nov 27, 2022)

So this plugin is dead? Bummer...


----------



## Nass86 (Nov 29, 2022)

PedjaS said:


> So this plugin is dead? Bummer...


It still works, but Waveform is more current / updated.

I really enjoyed both.


----------

